#ubuntu-classroom 2007-04-17
<jrib> robdeman: hello
<robdeman> hey jrbi
<jrib> robdeman: how did you get in this situation?
<robdeman> ehrm jrib that is :)
<robdeman> well I installed Ubuntu 6.10 Server - LAMP (no gui)
<jrib> _phantom_: someitmes there are classes here about ubuntu (not recently) but we also use it when we need a place with less traffic
<robdeman> then I installed Subversion using apt-get
<robdeman> then I learned that the Subversion that comes with Ubuntu is too old
<robdeman> so I removed it and compiled Subversion myself
<_phantom_> jrib: oh right sounds like fun ;-) Ill have to come in here now and again then
<robdeman> then I learned that the Apache2 version that comes with Ubuntu is compiled against older ART libs
<robdeman> si I removed apache2 and compiled apache2 from source
<robdeman> well, that was such a nightmare that I now want to undo
<robdeman> I just want to get Apache2 + Subversion from the repositories and no more compiled stuff
<jrib> ok, so have you managed to remove those two things?
<jrib> the compiled ones that is
<robdeman> I am pretty sure about that
<jrib> and subversion is ok now?
<robdeman> I accidantely removed /etc/inid.d/apache2 by hand
<robdeman> jrib: subversion is not installed yet
<robdeman> its just removed
<jrib> ok, lets handle apache then
<robdeman> ok
<robdeman> >> thanks for helping me out here
<jrib> robdeman: sudo aptitude remove apache2-common && apt-cache policy apache2-common     on pastebin please
<robdeman> http://pastebin.ca/445009
<jrib> apt-cache policy apache2 | grep -i Installed
<robdeman> jrib: Installed: (none)
<jrib> ok, now:  sudo aptitude install apache2
<jrib> pastebin if there is anything interesting
<robdeman> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/445014
<jrib> ok, ls /etc/init.d/apache2
<robdeman> jrib: /etc/init.d/apache2
<robdeman> but wait: I created that file
<jrib> created how?
<robdeman> using Nano, just an empty file
<jrib> is it still empty?
<robdeman> b/c when I did apt-get remove apache2-common it complaine dthat It could not remove that missing file...
<robdeman> ye sits still empty
<robdeman> it wasnt replace by the original one
<jrib> ok remove apache2-common again
<robdeman> sudo apt-get remove apache2-common ?
<jrib> yes
<robdeman> I did
<robdeman> want the output in pastebin?
<jrib> does /etc/init.d/apache2  still exist?
<jrib> robdeman: not unless there were errors
<robdeman> here it is http://pastebin.ca/445016
<jrib> k, that looks fine
<robdeman> mm
<jrib> does /etc/init.d/apache2  still exist?
<robdeman> oop ssorry: yes
<jrib> delete it
<robdeman> ok
<jrib> sudo aptitude install apache2
<robdeman> http://pastebin.ca/445024
<jrib> robdeman: check /etc/init.d/apache2 now
<robdeman> jrib: ls: /etc/init.d/apache2: No such file or directory
* jrib whacks apt
<robdeman> strange eh?
<jrib> indeed
<jrib> is that the only file that's missing?
<robdeman> I guess?
<robdeman> also .. it doesnt download a fresh installer package...
<robdeman> it just uses some cached copy of /apache2-common_2.0.55-4ubuntu4_i386.deb
<robdeman> I dont understand why it doesnt geta fresh one, I replaced the sources.list with some standard stuff\
<jrib> well delete it from /var/cache/apt/ if you want, but I don't think it matters
<robdeman> oh well in that case
<robdeman> I think I already tried that yesterday indeed
<robdeman> so, are we lost here?
<jrib> pastebin /etc/heh I'm laughing at /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.2-common.preinst
<jrib> ignore the "pastebin /etc"
<robdeman> so: /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.2-common.preinst ?
<jrib> nah, it's not helpful, but it'sf unny
<jrib> lets try purging instead of removing
<jrib> sudo aptitude purge apache2-common
<jrib> you might need to 'touch /etc/init.d/apache2' like you did last time
<jrib> 	dh_installinit -a -r --init-script=apache2 debian/apache2.2-common.init.d -- start 91 09
<jrib> I guess we may need to understand dh_installinit a bit more if this doesn't work
<robdeman> mm
<robdeman> http://pastebin.ca/445047
<jrib> try: sudo aptitude purge apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2-common
<robdeman> http://pastebin.ca/445054
<jrib> oh you pressed yes last time :)
<robdeman> eh?
<jrib> you installed thttpd
<robdeman> I did?
<jrib> maybe remove that if you don't want it
<robdeman> I dont want it..
<robdeman> ok
<jrib> ok then sudo aptitude install apache2
<robdeman> ah errors while removing thttpd http://pastebin.ca/445057
<robdeman> shall I continue with sudo aptitude install apache2 ?
<jrib> heh great, another headache, yeah lets get apache2 in there
<robdeman> ah bingo I think http://pastebin.ca/445059
<jrib> cool, now just check to make sure it worked
<jrib> robdeman: pay attention to the mesage though.  You will need to change that later
<robdeman> well
<robdeman> I think /etc/init.d/apache2 is own by root or eomthing? only sudo can access it
<jrib> yes
<jrib> but thttpd is in the way right now, we need to get rid of it
<jrib> try  sudo /etc/init.d/thttpd stop
<robdeman> ok I did
<robdeman> I changed /etc/init.d/apache2 to 0755 ... b/c it didnt do anything
<robdeman> hey this is strange:
<robdeman>   /etc/init.d/apache2 stop ---> shows ' * Stopping apache 2.0 web server..  [ok] '
<robdeman> but
<robdeman> but /etc/init.d/apache2 start ---> doesnt feedback anything
<jrib> Setting Apache2 not to start, as something else appears to be using Port 80. To allow apache2 to start, set NO_START to 0 in /etc/default/apache2. Apache2 has been set to listen on port 80 by default, so please edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf as desired. Note that the Port directive no longer works.
<jrib> that may be why
<robdeman> port 80 is open according to my portscanner
<jrib> is it thttpd or apache2 though?
<robdeman> not sure how can I check that?
<jrib> check which one is running
<jrib> ps -ef | grep apache
<robdeman> ah //usr/local/apache2/bin/httpd
<robdeman> that is my compiled version sint it
<jrib> heh
<jrib> /usr/local/bin contain any apache stuff?
<robdeman> no
<jrib> hmm I wonder how it starts
<robdeman> I think I know
<robdeman> Webmin started it
<jrib> oh
<robdeman> using apache2ctl
<robdeman> but
<robdeman> webmin cannot find it anymore
<robdeman> since I removed the compiled version of apache
<robdeman> maybe I just need to reboot
<jrib> the init.d/apache2 script uses apache2ctl as well
<jrib> I'd get rid of thttpd then reboot
<robdeman> sweeet its back!
<robdeman> how could I get rid of thttpd  ?
<robdeman>  /etc/init.d/apache2 is back and it works
<robdeman> I just killed all processes
<robdeman> of httpd
<robdeman> and then started apache2
<robdeman> now it works
<jrib> if thttpd is stopped, then try 'sudo aptitude remove thttpd' again
<robdeman> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/445094
<jrib> robdeman: try to read /var/lib/dpkg/info/thttpd.prerm and see why it is trying to do
<jrib> s/why/what
<robdeman> jri: mm http://pastebin.ca/445100
<jrib> robdeman: meh, just comment the line where it tries to stop it
<robdeman> sweeete
<robdeman> removed :)
<robdeman> pfewwwf
<robdeman> thanks buddy
<robdeman> that helped me a lot
<jrib> np
<robdeman> jrib: /etc/inid.d/apache start --> still no feedback
<robdeman> any idea why?
<jrib> robdeman: no, not sure
<jrib> robdeman: what about "restart"?
<robdeman> log says: http://pastebin.ca/445141
<robdeman> restart -> no feeback either
<jrib> robdeman: not sure, you can dig around the script, it's all bash
<robdeman> ok I fixed it
<robdeman> jrib: thanks
<robdeman> a bunch!
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-04-18
<NewbieBaba> jrib :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-04-19
<zYe_> jrib,
<jrib> zYe_: hi, what does happen with the side buttons?
<zYe_> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16325/
<jrib> zYe_: kill imwheel before running this
<zYe_> ok it gives me an output of button 6, and 7
<zYe_> btw im on feisty O_o
<zYe_> beta
<jrib> k, so what kind of mouse is this?
<jrib> do you have sidescroll?
<zYe_> intellimouse
<zYe_> optical
<zYe_> wired
<zYe_> i have 1,2 buttons and a scroll
<jrib> what does wheel down and wheel up give?
<zYe_> 4,5
<zYe_> 1=left button, 2=scroll pushed down, 3=right button, 4-5 scroll, 6-7 side buttons
<jrib> weird, maybe the docs are wrong or imwheel is doing something different than what the docs indicate
<zYe_> the setup i am currently using is this.
<jrib> not a big deal, just learn that Down is button whatever and use it that way
<zYe_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388161
<zYe_> that down is side button 6?
<zYe_> vice versa?
<jrib> what do you mean by vice versa?
<jrib> button 6 is Down and Down is button 6
<jrib> ?
<zYe_> yea
<zYe_> in imwheel
<jrib> right, that's what I would suggest
<zYe_> except button 6 would be refereed to as thumb1 i guess
<jrib> but you are saying it isn't right?
<zYe_> nope
<zYe_> but what i am trying to fix is the fact that thumb1 equals thumb1
<jrib> according to your imwheelrc you should be able to go back and forward in your browser with some mouse button, does that ahppen?
<zYe_> yes
<jrib> k
<zYe_> when i bind my thumb1 in a game is binded as alt
<zYe_> and i want it to be binded as MOUSE6 or w/e
<zYe_> because it isnt working correctly
<jrib> how do you bind it?
<zYe_> you press the tab and it tells you to press the key to bind...
<jrib> but how does it end up in your imwheelrc
<zYe_> it isnt in my imwheelrc
<zYe_> lol
<jrib> hmm
<zYe_> im guessing that alt_r | left
<zYe_> in firefox
<zYe_> goes back
<jrib> right
<zYe_> so i need to change the 'null' section to something that the game will recognize for my side button?
<jrib> null lets you specify a modifier key for the mouse, like making  alt-click do something
<jrib> so null means no modifier
<jrib> erm not null, "None"
<jrib> the "(null)" for the window name just lets you bind windows that don't get a window name
<zYe_>   There is one special header noted as "(null)" which matches windows that have a null string in the three attributes.  This makes it possible to assign actions to even Quake3
<zYe_> this is where i am getting my idea,
<jrib> ok so what do you want to do?
<jrib> make the side button press g?
<zYe_> i guess that would work
<zYe_> but would it affect anything else?
<zYe_> like when im not playing the game?
<jrib> it would affect any window that's (null) I guess
<zYe_> so any window that is 'in front' would be affected
<zYe_> i guess?
<jrib> I don't think so, most windows have some kind of identification, like "firefox".  quake just doesn't comply with that
<jrib> so the .* will match firefox first
<zYe_> what determines if a window is considered 'null'
<jrib> zYe_: the developers of the application that spawns the window I imagine.  You may be able to see the info using xwininfo or xprop
<zYe_> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "gaim", "Gaim"
<zYe_> so this is the identification tag i guess
<zYe_> and quake would be WM_CLASS(STRING) = ""
<zYe_> ?
<zYe_> thus making it null?
<jrib> must be
<jrib> is quake open source?
<zYe_> im not playing quake, was just using it as an example
<zYe_> this will be for starseige tribes
<zYe_> starsiege*
<jrib> oh
<jrib> if it's open source there is always the solution to fix the app so it does give itself a name
<zYe_> well this doesn't look good
<jrib> zYe_: what's that?
<zYe_> and this game isnt open source
<zYe_> WM_NAME(STRING) = "Tribes"
<jrib> ah that's very good
<zYe_> WM_CLASS(STRING) = "Tribes.exe", "Wine"
<jrib> just match Tribes then
<zYe_> oh?
<zYe_> so i just change null, to tribes?
<jrib> zYe_: you know regex?
<zYe_> nope
<jrib> k, well basically . means "any character" and * means "0 or more"
<jrib> so the ".*" thing basically matches any window
<jrib> just put a new section at the top that starts with "Tribes"
<zYe_> "(tribes)"
<zYe_> k
<jrib> no ()
<zYe_> ok
<jrib> and capitalization may matter
<zYe_> None, Down, Shift_L|Left
<zYe_> so that would make my button 6 left shift
<zYe_> because my down scroll is my side button for some weird reason
<jrib> it should
<zYe_> what is the |left for?
<zYe_> i know the _L indicated left shift
<jrib> Shift_L|Left  should be your left shift button AND your left arrow button
<jrib> at the same time
<zYe_> so if i take out the arrow button then i can also take out the | correct to just make it Shift_L
<jrib> hmm you can try
<zYe_> and if i want to make one of the buttons 'g'
<jrib> it may have problems using modifier keys like that but it's worth a shot
<zYe_> what should i press
<zYe_> lol
<zYe_> or type
<zYe_> O_o
<jrib> try just  g
<zYe_> they should of just assigned 7 buttons into the os
<zYe_> -_-
<zYe_> or did they
<jrib> not sure what you mean
<zYe_> well without imwheel my other buttons where not recognized at all
<zYe_> even after messing with xorg.conf
<jrib> well they are recognized, they just don't do anything
<zYe_> which mean there is no support for more than 5 buttons in the os
<zYe_> well where is the file that assigns mouse buttons
<jrib> it's more of an application thing.  For example firefox is able to detect me tilting my scroll wheel with no configuration
<jrib> zYe_: assigns mouse buttons to what though?
<zYe_> hmm
<jrib> you press your side button and it generates button6 lets say.  What do you want to assign it to?
<zYe_> yea
<zYe_> well ive been here in linux for about 2 months, and in windows i would just say this button will now do something if the program supports it
<zYe_> err
<zYe_> or did it auto assign itself?
<zYe_> like in firefox it worked right away, did it autoassign the alt arrow configuration?
<jrib> no I don't think so
<zYe_> well then how could it 'suddenly' work?
<jrib> firefox just uses knows what to do with the button in windows I guess
<zYe_> hmm
<zYe_> ok
<jrib> I mean the app knows "hey button6 was pressed!".  It's up to the app to do what it wants with it
<zYe_>  well i have to eat, brb if your still here
<zYe_> i know
<zYe_> :)
<jrib> I'm going to do the same, cya
<zYe_> bye
<kiamorningslx> hola a todos
<NewbieBaba> jrib hey baba ! :)
<jrib> NewbieBaba: hi, how are you?
<NewbieBaba> im ok thanks and you ?
<NewbieBaba> downloading Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<NewbieBaba> i'll upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 also
<NewbieBaba> what do u think if i install it by CD or upgrade the current system?
<NewbieBaba> jrib
<jrib> NewbieBaba: upgrade if you want to keep your old settings
<NewbieBaba> how long it takes u think
<jrib> a couple of hours at most, but you can use your system while it fetches the upgrades
<NewbieBaba> btw i installed xwinwrap to use screenshots as desktop wallpaper
<NewbieBaba> glmatrix ftw :P
<jrib> cool
<NewbieBaba> screensaver*
<NewbieBaba> but the things in ss goes on my pages
<NewbieBaba> hmm u know what im saying
<jrib> pages?
<NewbieBaba> on pages that im using
<NewbieBaba> like chat window
<NewbieBaba> browser
<NewbieBaba> terminal
<jrib> oh, I see
<jrib> must be buggy then
<NewbieBaba> kk bbl
<NewbieBaba> !alt gr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt gr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NewbieBaba> a.q
<NewbieBaba> !alt+gr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alt+gr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !alt-gr-#ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> To have your AltGr working run: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.<language>
<NewbieBaba> how can i make it permanent ?
<NewbieBaba> should i add it on session?
<LjL> no idea
<NewbieBaba> well i'll add it on session
<NewbieBaba> #
<NewbieBaba> jrib, r u using xwinwrap?
<jrib> NewbieBaba: nope
<GaiaX11> I had to shutdown my pc and I was downloading feisty with bittorent. Do you think if I resume the download it will work or i will have problems with broken packages?
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-04-20
<jrib> Tell: hi
<BHSPitMonkey> heh, I forgot about this place.
<Tell> hi :s
<jrib> Tell: remind me what you want to do please
<Tell> so eh... installing nvidia drivers. I'd really appreciate some help :s
<jrib> Tell: what version of ubuntu?
<Tell> I right click the run file, theres no mark for installation button
<Tell> 7.04
<BHSPitMonkey> Tell, does it appear in System>Administration>Restricted Drivers...
<jrib> Tell: hmm, did you try system > administration > restricted drivers manager?
<jrib> oh, too fast
<BHSPitMonkey> jrib, I win!
<Tell> yeah,it shows it there
<Ax4> wow this is a cool room
<Ax4> good idea :) just read the wiki about what you guys do here
<jrib> Tell: you should be able to just use that program.  You don't need to download anything off the web to install stuff in ubuntu
<Tell> it says it may be using driver software that cannot be supported
<BHSPitMonkey> well yeah
<jrib> Tell: yes, because the nvidia driver is closed source
<TheIronChef> ah yes.... fellow n00bs
<BHSPitMonkey> Tell, that's because it's nVidia's driver, not an open-source one.
<Tell> so its safe to enable it?
<Tell> and man,its nice to be in a chatroom where I can see my own text after 20 seconds :)
<jrib> Tell: you are basically trusting nvidia
<Tell> is there any instant way to check if it didnt install right?
<jrib> oh you will find out :)
<Tell> lol
<Tell> so eh, whats the story with beryl? Ive heard great things :D
<TheIronChef> my vid card only has 32 mb ... htats not close enough to run beryl right lol i had tried but it jsut made my screen white
<Tell> mine's 256meg
<jrib> Tell: it's nice eye candy
<Tell> prettyness is important in this world :P
<Tell> rotatable desktop also sounds pretty damn good
<jrib> Tell: did the nvidia drivers enable without a problem?
<Tell> is it hard to install?
<TheIronChef> hey jrib (or anyone else) you want a joost invite?
<Tell> theyre downloading, my friend is getting a torrent at 8.1meg/s, so Im getting about 20kbps 
<jrib> TheIronChef: isn't it windows only?
<TheIronChef> they are realeasing it int he near future fo rlinux
<BHSPitMonkey> what's joost
<TheIronChef> ive run it before installing feisty and it is sweet
<TheIronChef> cbs just signed on as well
<Tell> so whats a good AIM/MSN alt for ubuntu?
<TheIronChef> but it is kinda useless now... apparently doesnt run on WINE
<Tell> and is beryl hard to install?
<TheIronChef> yea i really dont like gaim... the buddy lsit is HUGE
<jrib> Tell: if you already enabled nvidia drivers and restarted X, it should be one click to get 3d desktop
<TheIronChef> yea theres a red diamond
<jrib> TheIronChef: tell gaim not to show icons on the buddy list
<TheIronChef> u may need ot install beryl-manager
<Tell> download done, restarting
<Tell> does beryl come with the flame window? :P
<BHSPitMonkey> Tell, gaim, and you already have it
<Tell> like, minimise/max = window goes down/up in flames
<Tell> gaim? o_O
<BHSPitMonkey> Tell, Applications>Internet>Gaim
<TheIronChef> you its already on your comp lol
<BHSPitMonkey> Tell, beryl comes with its flame effect.
<Tell> Restarted, got a restricted driver warning, and an icon in the systray
<jrib> Tell: did the warning say something was wrong?
<Tell> No, nothing in specific I dont think
<jrib> Tell: you can try enabling 3d effects in  system > preferences if you want
<TheIronChef> hm i have my clock syncronized withthe one at penn state... but its not updating
<Tell> wheres the option to enable 3d effects?
<jrib> Tell: system > preferences > desktop effects
<jrib> I thought it said "3d" for some reason
<Tell> lol, turned it on, love the bendy windows
<Tell> how do I get the 3d rotating desktop and flame effects?
<jrib> well that gives you compiz
<jrib> I'm not sure of an easy way to configure it
<jrib> Tell: can you press ctrl-alt and left click and drag to move the cube?
<TheIronChef> do you use rythmbox to play music?
<jrib> sometimes
<Tell> yeah, that worked :D
<TheIronChef> i liked how windows media player would turn into a mini player
<TheIronChef> rythmbox needs that abilitly
<Tell> so er, pretty flame effects? ;P
<jrib> Tell: I found gnome-compiz-manager in the universe repo.  It looks like a gui way to manage your settings.  Otherwise you have to use gconf-editor
<jrib> no idea if compiz does flames
<Tell> should I just install and set up beryl?
<jrib> Tell: if you want to
<Tell> is it good?
<jrib> compiz and beryl have decided to merge back
<Tell> ..sorry,fuck,I work tech support for windows pc's, and I know all these questions sound bloody AWFUL
<jrib> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jrib> Tell: you should be able to just install "beryl" if you have enabled the Universe Repository
<jrib> Tell: I would disable desktop effects first though, that gave me some trouble
<TheIronChef> um i jsut clicked the "desktop effects" in system>preferences ... it says i need ot install a driver to accelerate my ndivia card
<TheIronChef> but last time i sintall the driver my screen went balck and i reinstalled ubuntu
<TheIronChef> should i enable driver? or forget about it
<TheIronChef> nvidia*
<Tell> whats the universe repo, and how do I enable it?
<jrib> !universe > Tell    (Tell, see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> TheIronChef: well, you can try :)  Worst case scenario, you get stuck with no X and have to do 'sudo dpkg-reconfiure xserver-xorg' to get back to the "nv" driver
<jrib> TheIronChef: did you say you had a 32mb card?
<TheIronChef> yea ... old comp :(
<Tell> so should I get  corbiz or beryl for eyecandy?
<jrib> compiz
<Tell> sorry, compiz :)
<Tell> and thatll take over from the effects manager?
<jrib> beryl has more plugins, but it isn't as stable (or so it's claimed since both of them are buggy as hell)
<TheIronChef> is compiz less strenuous
<Tell> and er, where can I get compiz again?
<Tell> enabled universe..files...thing o_o
<TheIronChef> apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz?
<Tell> ...newbie
<TheIronChef> lol
<Tell> type that in terminal?
<TheIronChef> im so lost
<TheIronChef> yea
<jrib> Tell: compiz is what you have now with the Desktop effects
<Tell> ..I am lost
<Tell> so how do I get the flame effects and a six-sided desktop cube :P
<jrib> Tell: disable desktop effects, install the beryl package
<Tell> alright, doing so now
<Tell> so er..are there any good rts games ported for linux?
<BHSPitMonkey> well
<Tell> and do networks like it when linux plays with windows?
<BHSPitMonkey> Tremulous blends FPS with RTS
<BHSPitMonkey> in a freakin' awesome game
<Tell> ...isnt that a quake mod?
<Tell> or hl even
<BHSPitMonkey> quake 3 spinoff, yeah
<BHSPitMonkey> it's based on the q3 engine
<BHSPitMonkey> it's standalone at this point.
<Tell> hows about age of empires, command and conquer,and so on
<BHSPitMonkey> and you can apt-get it
<Tell> are all those games gone now?
<BHSPitMonkey> uh
<BHSPitMonkey> I wouldn't know
<Tell> and is there no such thing as a standalone installer on ubuntu?
<Tell> like,is everything done through terminal/addremove?
<jrib> repositories are preferred
<Tell> how confusing o_o
<Tell> so er, where can I get some decent themes? beryl again?
<jrib> themes for beryl, I have no clue, try their website's wiki or ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Tell> lol,I think ubuntu just froze
<BHSPitMonkey> k
<benlake> Tell: if you download a package from X software vendor, it will install when double clicked, in an installer type fashion
<BHSPitMonkey> standalone installers are .deb packages
<BHSPitMonkey> there are also other kinds that you just run, and they take care of themselves, but they're not controlled by your normal package managers.
<benlake> Tell: Due to the nature of most free software, a central point of finding and installing packages is quite convenient and straitforward.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<NewbieBaba> hi
<NewbieBaba> hi
<michaelp1> i've just installed xubuntu, the sound is not working, the keyboard shift key is not working, is it driver problem/ how do i fix it/
<jrib> michaelp1: try #ubuntu or #xubuntu
<jrib> not many people idle here
<michaelpo> jrib: thanks...
<Phantomse> QUESTION:I'm trying to instal a driver for internet conection.
<Phantomse> The modem is named Z010
<Phantomse> drivers and instalmanual:
<Phantomse> http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.tar.gz
<Phantomse> http://www.zappmobile.ro/data/store/drivers/EVDO_modem/linux/linux-evdo.txt
<jrib> Phantomse: use #ubuntu for help, this channel is usually dead
<arufuredosan> hi everybody
<arufuredosan> can anybody help me out to set my nick with nickserv?
<arthur_kalm> hi everyone
<arufuredosan> hey arthur can you help me set my nick with nick server
<Jordan_U> I don't think that everyone is going to say hi back :)
<arufuredosan> I keep getting an error
<arthur_kalm> I installed Fiesty an hour or so ago and I am unable to use the latest nVidia drivers. I attempted to install nvidia-glx-new and for some reason X fails to load saying:Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<arthur_kalm> I attempted to install the drivers from the nVidia site, and now the complaint is that my kernel and X module versions do not match... it never complained when I used nvidia-glx-new (same version)...
<Jordan_U> arthur_kalm, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh and choose "nv" when asked about what driver to use
<arthur_kalm> arusfuredosan: hmm I did that a really long time ago and I don't remember how
<arufuredosan> grrr
<arufuredosan> I just want to follow the rules
<arthur_kalm> Jordan_U: yes it load's with the nv module, but I need the nvidia module for dual monitors and Beryl/Compiz support
<Jordan_U> arufuredosan, You just trying to register your nick
<Jordan_U> ?
<arufuredosan> yep
<Jordan_U> arthur_kalm, Have you tried the restricted driver manager?
<arthur_kalm> Jordan_U: the restricted driver manager installs nvidia-glx, which doesn't work with my card. The nVidia 8800 GTS requires the latest drivers
<Jordan_U> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<arufuredosan> thanks
<mtm8> I'm trying to make a custom Ubuntu based LiveCD. I'm following through this: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/ and when I get to the preseeding section, specifically the partitioning section, it becomes a bit unclear as to what my options are.
<mtm8> I don't want to use partman-auto simply because sfdisk /dev/sda < /etc/partitions.list does the same thing. Can I call d-i preseed/early_command string sfdisk /dev/sda < /etc/partitions.list instead of partman-auto ?
<mtm8> I'd really appreciate someone guiding me through this process step by step if possible :)
<arufuredosan> now it seems I have registered
<arufuredosan> not
<Jordan_U> mtm8, Are you sure you posted the right link?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: Yes, why?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: It says Debian, but the Ubuntu Installation Guide is effectively the same thing. If it makes it easier for others I'll post the Ubuntu link as well.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, Because you are talking about creating a custom Ubuntu LiveCD then Linking to Debian install instructions
<Jordan_U> mtm8, but what does that have to do with making a custom LiveCD?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: If you scroll further down you'll see that there is something about preseeding.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, To create a custom Ubuntu LiveCD just loopmount the iso, chroot into it and have fun
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I can't find the Ubuntu installation guide online. I know it comes on the ISO and that on the ISO it's under doc/install/en/etc. etc. etc.
<mtm8> mtm8: I can't chroot into it for some reason. Also, d-i is supposedly the official way to do everything related to LiveCD making.
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I couldn't chroot into the loopmount'd ISO.
<arthur_kalm> Jordan_U: is there a list of all the channels available?
<mtm8> arthur_kalm: /list or you can use searchirc.com
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I forgot, you also need to mount the squashfs file system, that is what you chroot into
<cmcculloh> you can also look here for a list of ubuntu channels: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<arthur_kalm> mtm8 thank you
<Jordan_U> mtm8, http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<mtm8> mtm8: Can you go a bit more indepth? I've searched all over the internet and they all specify to copy casper/filesystem.squashfs somewhere but I haven't found that in Feisty's alternate install CD.
<mtm8> I'll take a look at the website though.
<mtm8> $ sudo mount -t squashfs -o loop,ro $WORK/ubuntu-livecd/casper/filesystem.squashfs $WORK/old -> I can't find that.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, Ahh, that is because the alternate install CD is not a LiveCD, it doesn't have one
<mtm8> Jordan_U: Is there a way to do that with the alternate install CD?
<Jordan_U> mtm8, Yes, but it is a completely different process
<mtm8> mtm8: I'm all ears.
<mtm8> Jordan_U: By the way, thank you so much for help thus far. I've asked around on IRC after hours of Google'ing and I keep getting nasty remarks like this from the folks in #debian:
<mtm8> < Throat> mtm8: god can probably help you - he is omnipotent by definition, so that inculdes the power to help you
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I have never tried to customize the alternate install CD but I know it's possible, I'm googleing around now
<Wesley> P
<Jordan_U> mtm8, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<mtm8> Yeah, that's why I brought up the d-i configuration thing.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, What are you trying to customize about it?
<mtm8> I need help customizing it further because the guide doesn't do an adequate job, in my opinion, of explaining all that I need to accomplish.
* Jordan_U is curious :)
<Wesley> happy 420!
<mtm8> mtm8: I'll be wiping Windows machines (hurray!) to install a custom image built by a Linux Users Group on campus. Then I have to dump Windows back on the remaining free space (darn :().
<mtm8> Grr. I meant Jordan_U.
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I tried out reconstructor because it seems to do exactly what I want but it only works up until Edgy.
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I started hacking the Python source to get it to work with Feisty but I decided it was too much work especially since it didn't seem to figure out how to get filesystem.squashfs type stuff working (on the alternate CD, but that's because it doesn't have such a file).
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I also tried UCK, but that demands that you use a graphical environment.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I know there is an "OEM" install mode but I don't know anything more than that about it
<Wesley> mmm
<Wesley> man that somes good ganja
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I want to be able to pop in a few LiveCDs over a computer lab and deploy Linux all over. It would establish a partition table automatically with sfdisk, then make filesystems automatically with presets as well, then mount and extract a custom tarball of modified configuration files and such. It would then install certain packages we need to get it to work and finally it would eject the CD, reboot and just work.
<mtm8> Jordan_U: OEM install still requires configuration. I don't even want that.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I am still looking around but it seems you know more about this than I do :)
<rickfdez> looking for help - burned the ISO for Ubuntu 7.04 for PPC and tried to boot from cd on my G5 Mac. But it always want to install rather than run from CD. likely don't know what i'm doing. advise please?
<rickfdez> question - how to boot from cd to desktop with PPC version of Ubuntu
<brumen> quit
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I changed my mind because I'd like to learn how to get it to work properly with the alternate CD.
<mtm8> Jordan_U: So starting from scratch. I downloaded the kubuntu-7.04-alternate.iso and stored it in ~/iso
<mtm8> Jordan_U: mkdir ~/kubuntu-alternate-stock
<mtm8> Jordan_U: sudo mount -o loop ~/iso/kubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso ~/kubuntu-alternate-stock/
<mtm8> Jordan_U: mkdir ~/mylivecd
<mtm8> Jordan_U: cp -r kubuntu-alternate-stock/* ~/mylivecd
<mtm8> Jordan_U: vim ~/mylivecd.seed is where I'm going to start making all modifications before I move that to ~/mylivecd/preseed
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-04-21
<zerogrounding> hi there?
<jrib> zerogrounding: hello!
<zerogrounding> are you have trying fesity fawn?
<jrib> I'm using it now
<zerogrounding> good
<zerogrounding> do you know why,, feisty migrate their harddisk form hda to sda?
<zerogrounding> i don't know yet
<jrib> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jrib> zerogrounding: that link explains why I believe
<zerogrounding> oke,, thanx very much
<latoo> Is the kinit bug related to that?
<zerogrounding> ubotu: at there /dev/sda8: UUID="b0e9ff34-f8a7-4c52-af23-586a6d92a070" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<latoo> I get some sata error messages on boot following a kinit error message and it takes forever to boot
<zerogrounding> what is SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" means?
<jrib> i am guessing sec_type is secondary type but I don't know anything about why that is needed
<zerogrounding> jrib: for backup maybe
<zerogrounding> hey,, anyone know,, why my ubuntu doesn't wok well on projector
<zerogrounding> i use wide screen,, 1280x768
<zerogrounding> thanx
<mtm8> How do I chroot into a loopback mount?
<mtm8> I want to automate commands in a chroot, is that possible? For example, in a chrooted environment, I want to be able to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> mtm8, What do you mean by automate commands in a chroot? A chroot shell is just like any other bash shell?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: Well I'll have a CD environment and I'll mount the hard drive, follow? I want to chroot to the hard drive's root and run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I want the LiveCD to automatically do that.
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I already have the rest of my little script written.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I don't know if this helps but here is another link: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I've given up on the alternate CD for good now.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, Ahh, so you are just customizing the LiveCD?
<mtm8> mtm8: Yes.
<mtm8> Jordan_U: Preseeding is a such and such and a half.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I think that the LiveCD installer may actually do that by default already ( chroot in and update / upgrade )
<mtm8> Jordan_U: Well, I also want to apt-get install <a ton of packages>
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I know that you can do things like chroot apt-get install <whatever> so you can probably also do something like: chroot bash "whatever you want bash to execute in the chroot"
<mtm8> Jordan_U: So on the desktop LiveCD, it still boots the graphical environment... right?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: How do I force it to perform an installation and then call on my script?
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I don't know if ubiquity can be automated, I don't think that it can unfortunately :(
<Jordan_U> Did you check the other howto I gave, it purports to be easier.
<mtm8> Jordan_U: That requires preseeding, no?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: Also, I want it to not display a GUI as much as possible.
<Jordan_U> mtm8, The LiveCD installer cannot be run without a GUI AFIK :(
* Jordan_U would have expected something like this to be much easier
<mtm8> :\
<emet> hi
<emet> so this channel is going to be pretty active starting monday?
<Jordan_U> "The Ubuntu installer has preliminary support for automating installs using Kickstart files, as designed by Red Hat for use in their Anaconda installer. This method is not as flexible as the preconfiguration file method above, but it requires less knowledge of how the installer works." So I would guess that it does not require preseeding
<emet> the ubuntu installation has gone a long way but it could still use some work
<emet> specifically with automation
<Selenolycus> nickserv REGISTER
<Selenolycus> nickserv register
<TheIronChef> hey everyone... whats a good p2p program to dl music?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: Would you be able to help me figure out the d-i partman-auto/expert_recipe_file string /hd-media/recipe line that comes standard with the installer?
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I can try. What is there by default ( or in any examples ) ?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: 1) Where is /hd-media 2) How can I make a partition scheme as follows?: /dev/sda1: 128 M for /boot (ext2) with no disk space allocated for the super user with noauto,noatime options for mounting, /dev/sda2: 40 G for / (ext3) with 3 percent disk space allocated for the super user and defaults,errors=remount-ro options for mounting, /dev/sda3: 11 G extended partition, /dev/sda4: an NTFS partition that isn't mounted, /dev/sda5: 1 G swap, /dev/sda6:
<mtm8> Jordan_U: By default: Here is what you are supposed to read: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/installer/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<mtm8> Jordan_U: My head really hurts so if I say something stupid, please forgive me.
<mtm8> Does anyone know how to setup a preseed file for a remastered alternate CD so that it partitions in the following manner?
<mtm8> /dev/sda1: 128 M (ext2) mounted as /boot with 0% reserved for superuser and noauto,noatime mount options; /dev/sda2: 40 G (ext3) mounted as / with 3% reserved for superuser and defaults,errors=remount-ro mount options; /dev/sda3: 11 G extended partition; /dev/sda4: NTFS partition, not mounted; /dev/sda5: 1 G for swap; /dev/sda6: 10 G (ext3) mounted as /home/DOMAIN with 0% reserved for superuser and defaults,grpquota mount options
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I would just go with the kickstart script, it seems pretty staitforeward to me and has an option for pre and post install scripts
<Jordan_U> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<mtm8> Jordan_U: kickstart seems pretty sweet. Why doesn't Ubuntu still stick with the preseeding nonsense?
<Jordan_U> mtm8, I am looking at the kickstart configurator right now and it seems to do everything that you want, and the syntax for kickstart seems much more sane if there is something the GUI / a script cannot provide http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/Screenshot-KickstartConfigurator.png
<mtm8> Jordan_U: It's *not* a GUI installer though right? Like the final version of the CD will *not* have a GUI right?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I want to make sure that the installation is done without any graphical packages, but I see this in apt-cache search kickstart: system-config-kickstart - graphical tool for creating Kickstart files
<Jordan_U> mtm8, Yes, it still uses just the CLI for the actual install
<mtm8> Jordan_U: So configuration just uses the GUI?
<mtm8> Jordan_U: I'll play with it in that case. I really, really hope this works :)
* Jordan_U need to remember to always check the all knowing ubotu :)
<emet> whats 15:00 GMT in EST?
<emet> -4 hours
<emet> 11:00 AM to 6:00 PM for events
<Jordan_U> mtm8, How is it going with kickstart?
<Jordan_U> mtm8, How is it going with kickstart?
<Jordan_U> mtm8,  How is it going with kickstart?
<KuJoBaba> !altgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about altgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KuJoBaba> buu
<Selenolycus> Buu?
<Selenolycus> Majin Buu?
<neuratix> api mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this x module has the version 1.0-9631
<neuratix> anybody here who know how to fix this?
<Webspot> neuratix, I had that yesterday. It took ages of uninstalling and reinstalling, etc. I can't remember how I fixed it in the end. There was some useful info in ubuntuforums, have a look there.
<jikanter> what is the function of the "UIUD=" mechanism in fstab?
<jikanter> Thanks, I figured it out...
<elvenseven> Hello everyone
<elvenseven> Am i alone :'(
<xtknight> do you know a lot about the kernel/etc?
<RasQulec> I know abit, I read up on it
<xtknight> essentially i'm interested on why copying a 20 gig file is slowing my mouse and other general usage.  i would have assumed the HD would just be busy
<RasQulec> in windows or linux?
<xtknight> linux.
<xtknight> if my memory serves me right it didnt happen under windows
<RasQulec> well the cpu is involved in the I/O also
<RasQulec> on my computer nothing I do slows me down I have dual core
<xtknight> if dma is enabled?
<RasQulec> even at 100% load
<xtknight> i have a core 2 duo e6300
<RasQulec> I thought dma only works between 2 devices
<xtknight> i'm running beyond kernel patches right now (con kolivas interactivity, etc).  they help quite a bit but i'm still curious
<RasQulec> hum I am running the stock ubuntu kernel and I can copy with no slow down
<xtknight> i wondered if linux used a different mechanism, or perhaps windows puts I/O operations at absolute lowest priority (with a slight speed disadvantage)
<xtknight> hmm
<RasQulec> I have always had the problem with windows lagging me more then linux
<xtknight> well accessing heavily fragmented files seems to slow me down a ton too
<RasQulec> could be a driver issue
<xtknight> such as my virtual machine with 1000 fragments
<xtknight> ah
<RasQulec> a good place to ask might be a linux kernel channel
<xtknight> well thanks
<xtknight> i'll ask in #linux
<RasQulec> I'll join you to see the answer :P
<xtknight> (already asked, just waiting)
<Kevlar_Soul> What is the repository line I add to get things like Opera, Real player, and other applications?
<Xk2c> Kevlar_Soul: deb http://archive.canonical.com feisty-commercial main
<Kevlar_Soul> thank you
<Xk2c> :)
<Kevlar_Soul> well, I tried that one and it had neither Opera or real player
<Xk2c> i have searched
<Xk2c> the repo is correct
<Xk2c> but then opera isnt there yet
<Xk2c> bye
<Abom> awesome
<Abom> I like the look of 47 people in here, getting help in the #ubuntu channel was givin me a headache :o
<soundray> Abom: the downloaded file should be on your desktop, if you used firefox.
<soundray> Abom: have you got a terminal window open?
<Abom> yea, I have it opened :)
<Abom> yea
<nealmcb> The topic line lists https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom which was last edited on  2007-01-05 05:28:58   Are there updates somewhere else that should be listed instead?  Or is this dormant until the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek ?  In which case I ro someone else should add a link to those activities like the ones in Nov....
<soundray> Abom: Extract all three for good measure. Can you see them on the desktop?
<Abom> yes, they're in a folder
<Abom> btw, my typing is a little slow cause my kb is in my lap and my mouse in on my knee, I'm connected to the ethernet at my neighboors house, which is where the wireless router is :o
<soundray> Abom: in the terminal window, run 'sudo cp $HOME/Desktop/RT61_Firmware_V1.2/ /etc/Wireless/RT61STA'
<soundray> Abom: note this is case sensitive.
<Abom> cp: omitting directory `/home/abom/Desktop/RT61_Firmware_V1.2/'
<soundray> Abom: sorry, my fault
<soundray> Abom: in the terminal window, run 'sudo cp -a $HOME/Desktop/RT61_Firmware_V1.2/ /etc/Wireless/RT61STA'
<Abom> it said cannot create directory, no such file or dir
<soundray> My fault again
<Abom> ;o
<soundray> Abom: in the terminal window, run 'sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless ; sudo cp -a $HOME/Desktop/RT61_Firmware_V1.2/ /etc/Wireless/RT61STA'
<Abom> ok, it didn't give any messages
<soundray> good, now try 'sudo rmmod rt61'
<Abom> it said ERROR: Module rt61 is in use
<soundray> Abom: okay, does 'sudo ifdown ra0' work?
<Abom> ifdown: interface ra0 not configured
<soundray> Try 'sudo rmmod rt61' again
<Abom> ERROR: Module rt61 is in use
<soundray> Maybe it's ra1
<soundray> Does 'sudo ifdown ra1' work?
<Abom> no, it's ra0
<Abom> I'll try
<soundray> ifconfig -a should tell you for sure
<nealmcb> the ical pointed to from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom is even more out-of-date....
<Abom> same error, ra1 ont configured
<nealmcb> but I hesitate to jump in until after I hear the deafening silence here a bit longer.....
<Abom> here's iwlist scan:
<Abom> abom@ubuntu:~$ iwscan list
<Abom> bash: iwscan: command not found
<Abom> abom@ubuntu:~$ iwlist scan
<Abom> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Abom> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Abom> ra0       Scan completed :
<Abom>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:39:63:E2:45
<Abom>                     ESSID:"linksys"
<Abom>                     Mode:Managed
<Abom>                     Channel:6
<soundray> nealmcb: nalioth might be able to answer your questions
<Abom>                     Encryption key:off
<Abom>                     Quality:100/100  Signal level:-27 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<soundray> Abom: okay, we need to loosen the system's grip on the rt61 module
<Abom> :D
<Abom> does it need to be updated or something? this is 7.04, I just installed it the other day
<soundray> I actually compiled a CVS version of the module, but that was before I found out about the firmware issue.
<soundray> So I think the stock module may be just fine
<Abom> !?!? are you an ubuntu developer?
<nalioth> soundray: i can do what?
<soundray> nalioth: help nealmcb perhaps, not sure...
<soundray> Abom: no, far from
<soundray> Abom: I mean I compiled that module for my wife's laptop from the CVS at the serialmonkey project. I'm not saying that you need to do that, too.
<soundray> Just to clarify, you're chatting on that very system now?
<nalioth> the ical is 'out of date' because there are no classes planned for the immediate future
<Abom> oooo ok, hrm...
<soundray> Are you with me, Abom?
<soundray> Abom: sorry, I don't know why it won't unload. Try a reboot, then try connecting via wifi straight away.
<soundray> We have a netsplit, and I've got massive lag
<Abom> soundray: o ok, I'll try that, I'll be back in a few :)
<Abom> soundray: thanks for the help too, I appreciate it
<nealmcb>  nalioth: allow me to repost what I said earlier" The topic line lists https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom which was last edited on  2007-01-05 05:28:58   Are there updates somewhere else that should be listed instead?  Or is this dormant until the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek ?  In which case I or someone else should add a link to those activities like the ones in Nov...."
<b52laptop> is nayone using tora ?
<nealmcb> and an ical feed for the ubuntuopenweek would be great - how are such things produced in ubuntuland?
<abom> soundray: still didn't work, I restarted with my ehternet cable disconnected and I got the same thing
<soundray> abom: so we're back to square one, with iwlist scan working, but no connection?
<abom> yea :/
<soundray> abom: okay, there's one other problem that I had with that laptop. NetworkManager/nm-applet were absolutely unable to configure it.
<soundray> The solution there is to configure it via System-Admin-Networking and disable roaming.
<abom> yea, I tried that a ton of times, but I'll try it again, what should I set?
<soundray> I also had to 'sudo chmod -x /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26NetworkManagerDispatcher'
<abom> k, that worked, I didn't get anything back
<soundray> abom: I guess you want DHCP, no password and DHCP
<soundray> oops, repeat
<soundray> Via that dialog. Got it?
<abom> I tried it just now... it disconnected me for a sec, then said no connection, then reconnected me to the "wireless network"
<abom> err I mean "wired" hehhhe
<soundray> abom: yeah, you have to get rid of that nm-applet. It's very tenacious, you have to remove it from System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs. You will also have to reboot for that chmod change to take effect.
<abom> soundray: I appreciate the help, but this is way too much shit to do dude
<abom> I mean, I thought linux was supposed to work "it just works" isn't that ubuntu's catch phrase?
<soundray> abom: I fully agree, but the state of Linux wireless is partly due to manufacturers being obtuse and partly due to FCC and other regulatory bodies.
<abom> I'm just gonna try setting a password on my router, someone suggested that not having a password may be causing a problem
<soundray> abom: nonono
<soundray> abom: encryption is only going to complicate things now. You should enable encryption at some point, but only once you know that it works without.
<abom> so it's 100% my wireless card?
<soundray> Not 100%, but I've got firsthand experience with your type of card that strongly suggests that it is your card.
<nealmcb> is my gaim  client missing something here?  I keep getting window manager alerts as if someone is talking to me, but I don't see any messages for me.
<abom> oooooh, I didn't realize you knew my card specifically, ugh what a pain to have to deal with eery card individually
<soundray> Judging from the iwlist output you gave me earlier, the router is bog-standard and absolutely Linux-friendly.
<abom> yea, I can see my router as if it's working perfectly, it's really annoying
<abom> but no matter how many ways I try to connect to it, nothing happens, either it'll say I'm connected and I'm not or it'll just timeout trying to connect
<soundray> abom: I know, I've been moving mirrors in the house because I thought they were blocking the signal
<abom> lol :D
<soundray> Turns out that they were, but not enough to prevent it from connecting once I had sorted out the software.
<abom> but it works 100% in windows, why would you bother?
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-04-22
<soundray> My whole family are deeply invested in Linux software. That laptop still has Windows because it came with it, but it's never used. I'll reclaim the disk space from it soon ;)
<abom> hehehe
<abom> did she have the same nic as me with a laptop? I have a belkin f5d7000 I think
<soundray> abom: okay, anyway, I think you're nearly there.
<abom> but we haven't made any progress at all, lol :o
<soundray> No, the manufacturer is different, but the chipset is the same.
<abom> o ok, hrm
<soundray> abom: yes, we have. All that's left to do is to finish off disabling NetworkManager/nm-applet and reboot. Don't forget to disable it in Startup programs.
<abom> so I disable it and try to disable "roaming mode" right? and do automatic dhcp?
<soundray> Yes, yes and yes.
<abom> where do I disable the nm-applet?
<soundray> System-Preferences-Session, then on the Startup programs tab
<abom> ok, I unchecked it anything else before I reboot?
<soundray> When you've done that, could you do a 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' and paste the output here if it's not too much
<abom> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<abom> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<abom> # The loopback network interface
<abom> auto lo
<abom> iface lo inet loopback
<soundray> Is that all? No 'iface ra0 ...'?
<abom> it's not too much, like I said before, I really do appreciate all the help... I just don't entirely see the point, so much trial and error
<soundray> abom: man, I've wasted hours on this. You're just reaping the fruit ;)
<abom> one sec, lemme run it again with the "disable roaming mode" checked
<abom> :D
<abom> yea, in my network settings, my wireless is unchecked, do I need to check my wireless for that command to show ra0?
<soundray> Yes
<abom> k
<abom> k, I think I;m back
<abom> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<abom> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<abom> # The loopback network interface
<abom> auto lo
<abom> iface lo inet loopback
<abom> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<abom> wireless-essid linksys
<abom> auto ra0
<soundray> Looks very good.
<abom> k, now restart?
<soundray> If you reboot now, and it doesn't connect, I'll conced defeat.] 
<soundray> *concede
<abom> lol, :D ok, I'll keep my fingers crossed
<Abom> no go :/
<Abom> I did an iwlist scan and iwconfig and copied it though
<Abom> while my wireless wasn't working that is
<Abom> abom@ubuntu:~$ iwlist scan
<Abom> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Abom> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Abom> ra0       Scan completed :
<Abom>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:39:63:E2:45
<Abom>                     ESSID:"linksys"
<Abom>                     Mode:Managed
<Abom>                     Channel:6
<Abom>                     Encryption key:off
<Abom>                     Quality:100/100  Signal level:-27 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<Abom> abom@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig
<Abom> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Abom> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Abom> ra0       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:"linksys"  Nickname:""
<Abom>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:39:63:E2:45
<Abom>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<Abom>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Abom>           Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:-32 dBm  Noise level:-79 dBm
<Abom>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Abom>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Abom> soundray: I saw all that invalid stuff at the bottom and thought, maybe that's a sign of what the problem is, I dunno
<soundray> Those counts are all zero, though, which indicates absence of such problems
<Abom> o heheheheh, damn :/
<Abom> is there any hope to get online with linux at all? or do I have to wait another year for another version to come out to try that?
<soundray> The only software difference between my wife's system and yours right now is that my wife has the updated driver module.
<Abom> o ok so that's the thing you were saying at first
<soundray> Are you on i386 or amd64?
<Abom> amd64
<soundray> Oh, excellent.
<Abom> should I do i386?
<soundray> In that case, if you thought it worth the bother, you could try my compiled module.
<Abom> I'd rather try that than just give up :o
<soundray> My wife's system is 7.04 amd64 as well, so the module should be compatible and you can just drop it in to replace your current one.
<Abom> o cool, do I need to reboot or shut down my rt61 module?
<soundray> No
<Abom> o sweet, send it on ova :D
<soundray> Do you want to give me an email address to send it to? Would be easier, since it's on another machine
<Abom> k, ReggieFourmyle@gmail.com
<Abom> thanks again too, sorry for being so crabby about it not working :)
<soundray> Believe me, I was reduced to swearwords at more than one point during this episode ;)
<soundray> So I know what it's like.
<soundray> I'll send it as an attachment with instructions.
<Abom> lol, its good to hear that it's not just me with issues :o
<Abom> awesome, thanks again
<soundray> No problem, I'm logging off now. Please send me an email reply to say if it worked.
<Abom> definitely :)
<soundray> Cheers
<nealmcb> nalioth: I updated the schedule at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom   a little bit
<nealmcb> still curious about ways to automate updating of the ical page....
<nalioth> nealmcb: thanks, and i have no idea who did the ical page at the time
<nealmcb> nalioth: Thanks.  I think better calendar/wiki integration would be a great thing for ubuntu and launchpad.  I wish the fridge event calendar included Ubuntu Open Week....
<Abom> I know this is a stupid question, but where do I find the equivelant to c:\program files in linux?
<Abom> I wanna install a skin on xmms, but can't find where to put it :o
<Abom> btw, for anyone still here from before, soundray fixed my network card not working
<Abom> I still dunno where to put this skin =/
<Abom> omg, there's an xmms channel, sorry, I'm a noob :o
<boss> Hello all.
<boss> I have a feeling something is wrong with my ks.cfg. My post-installation script doesn't work. Could someone help me debug it please?
<boss> Is performance the only downside to using software RAID?
<xyz_beginne1> hi ... I am an ubuntu beginner.  Need help for screen size issue
<jrib> xyz_beginne1: hi
<boom> hello
<jikanter> hey, is their an authoritative source for documentation on typical changes made to the debian python policy for ubuntu (if there are any)?
<jrib> jikanter: #ubuntu-motu is probably a better place to ask
<jikanter> jrib: thanks
<Delco2> hi, any ubuntu guru's in the house?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-04-14
<boomroker> o/
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-04-15
<jcastro> Heartsbane: ping
<Heartsbane> jcastro: pong (just got in the door)
<jcastro> Heartsbane: ah, no worries.
<jcastro> Heartsbane: I've started filling out the schedule
<Heartsbane> ah the days of catching up...
<Heartsbane> jcastro: you have a link you could PM me?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-04-16
<Xcfdj> hey guys
<Xcfdj> does any one know what are the minimal requarements for a 3D desktop envirement ?
<Xcfdj> any one ?
<jono> sorry got disconnected
<highvoltage> apology accepted.
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, dont know if I'm on the good chanel here
<AutoMatriX> question :  how can I acces the telephony statistics of my Speedtouh 716 WL 5 modem/router and dump this to an ascii file ?
<Megaqwerty> AutoMatriX: go to #ubuntu to get help with that
<AutoMatriX> Megaqwerty, that's what I did, but no answer
<Tuv0k> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-04-17
<AutoMatriX> Tuv0k, I do have a lot of patience, otherwise I would not be running Linux ;)
<Tuv0k> well in #ubuntu is 1200+ users, you have to really be patient
<Tuv0k> :)
<jcastro> Heartsbane: ping
<Heartsbane> jcastro: pong
<jcastro> Heartsbane: nearly ready to announce.
<jcastro> want to help with the announcement?
<Heartsbane> jcastro: you still have 8 slots left
<jcastro> yeah, I am waiting for some due outs
<jcastro> I'm going to put TBD in the meantime
<jcastro> and fill them out tonight and tomorrow
<jcastro> in the meantime we have enough sessions to announce I think
<Heartsbane> jcastro: PM
<Heartsbane> jcastro: I will make the wiki adjustments for classroom
<jcastro> rock
<jcastro> I am almost done updating the wiki
<jcastro> if someone in here wants to help with a digg announcement, please holler
<Heartsbane> jcastro: maybe visualdeception could make a widgets for it
<jcastro> widgets?
<Heartsbane> I know he had some he was working on for #ubuntu-classroom
<Heartsbane> ya he was working on some blog widget with Zelut
<jcastro> Heartsbane: ok what do I need to do as far as asking about irc support during the sessions, logging, etc.?
<Heartsbane> I think ryanakca and pleia2 have ops
<Heartsbane> jcastro: also I am going put the announce on the classroom mailing list
<Heartsbane> jcastro: oh ya and tell everyone about the digg
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I think
<jcastro> Heartsbane: don't announce just yet, putting the finishing touches on the wiki
<Heartsbane> k
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<jcastro> if people can start giving that a once-over I would appreciate it
<Heartsbane> Well let us know, because we I will get Seth Dudenhofer to contact everyone he has a list of contacts
<Heartsbane> s/we//g
<Heartsbane> Zelut: ping
<jcastro> Heartsbane: so I think the best way is to announce on the lists
<jcastro> and then I can blog it with a digg button
<jcastro> and then one of you can click on it to submit?
<Heartsbane> jcastro: gotcha, BTW we might want to change that first paragraph in 'The Timetable'
<jcastro> Heartsbane: nice catch, on it
<ryanakca> Heartsbane: for this channel?
<Heartsbane> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> Heartsbane: yes, so does jcastro :)
<Heartsbane> :)
<ryanakca> /cs access #ubuntu-classroom list
<Heartsbane> ryanakca: hehehe nice *!*@ubuntu/member/*
<jcastro> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Announcing_Ubuntu_Open_Week
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> start the digg engine!
<jcastro> Heartsbane: can you deal with the fridge submission?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, can someone tell me how to put username and password on the same commandline in Telnet speedtouch.lan ?
<ryanakca> AutoMatriX: #ubuntu
 * ryanakca finally gets to catchup on the 500 emails he's collected in the past two weeks :S
<Heartsbane> jcastro: typically visualdeception does that but I get it on the mailing and set a reminder to follow up on it tomorrow
<jcastro> Heartsbane: that sounds awesome
<coolbhavi> how to sync a package into ubuntu? and upload it to my PPA?
<Zelut> Heartsbane: pong
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-04-20
<p-peter> hiho
<furiozo> hi all
<highvoltage> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-04-15
<eddie1> helo alma
<eddie1> whazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup
<Red_Riding_Hood> !start
<ubot2> Factoid 'start' not found
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-04-16
<AJNpa80> i know this probably isnt a tech support forum, i need to find someone who is pretty knowledgeable, and im guessing they dont hang out in the support channel troubleshooting 1300 users
<AJNpa80> ok Im gonna throw this out there. I'm doing a wubi install on an averatec 3200. I'm getting the b43 phy0 ucode5.fw error on the first reboot. i know how to fix it in 3 diferent ways. it goes to bash after sitting for a minute or 5, i fix it over and over and changes are lost after reboot. i need to find out why the changes aren't saved even when i sync and reboot, also it would help to know how to start ubuntu from the bash 
<AJNpa80> the changes are in memory should it not be possible to have them written before i boot in and finish the install. if anyone knows what i need please message me or email me. by the way i am using 8.10 xubuntu wubi, figured id try that to minimixe the possibility of problems just until i get it running once. the only distro that has ever booted on this turd was goblinx although i didnt get wireless working,(didn't try either) 
<AJNpa80> b43 firmware didnt send it for a loop. if i can figure this out im gonna ditch windows altogether (i'm a semi newbie but i've tried several distros and setup several installations, my little personal laptop is the only on thats ever given me any problems but its helped me learn alot) thanks
<plusmo> .
<\mSg> on front page of digg
<maxb> window level all
<emilien> Ubuntu-classroom just made digg front page.
<korhojoa> lol wut
<emilien> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Announcing_Ubuntu_Open_Week_2
<UbuntuNewb> Hello all! Is it too early to visit with some stupid questions?
<UbuntuNewb> Sometimes when I try to launch the synaptic package manager, it asks me for a password. The problem is that sometimes it won't accept my root-password, and sometimes it does. Like, 30 minutes ago It worked fine, now not at all. I know from experience that if I reboot, it will again accept my root password as the correct password. What can I do to fix this?
<Mamarok> UbuntuNewb: you mean root password or user password?
<Mamarok> as there is not really a root password in X/K/Ubuntu
<Mamarok> also, are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Mamarok> oh, and anyway, this is not a support channel, you should ask in #ubuntu :)
<UbuntuNewb> sorry, I had to run an errand. It is probably my user password. Ok, i will ask in #ubuntu. Thank you!
<lokesh> greetings earthlings...
<UbuntuNewb> greetings
<lokesh> sup dude how are you this fine morning?
<UbuntuNewb> fine fine. and you?
<lokesh> yeah all good, just thinking about shopping :D
<UbuntuNewb> I got probably the worst keyboard ever today though
<lokesh> Its the one time in two weeks where I have to be frugal.. :P
<UbuntuNewb> hehe
<UbuntuNewb> *googling frugal*
<lokesh> why worst keyboard, you got a nano keyboard?
<UbuntuNewb> Frugal... "suppressing instant gratification by means of fiscal self-restraint"
<lokesh> penny pinching is probably what google will say.. ;) gotta look after the penies then the dollars take care of themselves ;)
<UbuntuNewb> no, i got one of those silicone ones
<UbuntuNewb> really bad...
<lokesh> nice! Have you seen those lazer projected virtual ones, me wants :)
<UbuntuNewb> that looks cool, but so did this... until i tried it...
<lokesh> lol, I knw, they always make em look cool till you actually try one
 * lokesh whispers "and then you think silently why the hell did I buy this"
<UbuntuNewb> Xactly
<lokesh> I've got a nano one on a tiny 7" laptop, its hell trying to type on a 7" keypad
<UbuntuNewb> haha... damn you ebay
<UbuntuNewb> i can only imagine...
<lokesh> lol, I love eBay if you want a laugh you should check out the handhelds, the CnM Mini Book on eBay for 169.00 or buy direct from the supplier for 109.00
<lokesh> its a no brainer
<UbuntuNewb> so, lokesh, are you a seasoned linux user?
<lokesh> 6 years of Debian, Slack and Ubuntu ;)
<lokesh> not seasoned as such I am still getting to grips but got to admit its sweet
<UbuntuNewb> ebay, is great. but it's a curse aswell, i buy too much crap...
<lokesh> my mother is the same man, she buys nothing but Glass
<UbuntuNewb> well... I'm pretty new...
<UbuntuNewb> I love it... but some things are difficult to gasp right off the bat...
<lokesh> they sell some nice stuff on eBay but you have to refine your searches
<lokesh> I can help you out :) whats got you stuck?
<UbuntuNewb> yeah... and i probably shoud efine my bain also... ;)
<UbuntuNewb> well...
<lokesh> explore the terminal app more, get into compiling packages without the aid of .deb files
<UbuntuNewb> Sometimes when I try to launch the synaptic package manager, it asks me for a password. The problem is that sometimes it won't accept my root-password, and sometimes it does. Like, 30 minutes ago It worked fine, now not at all. I know from experience that if I reboot, it will again accept my root password as the correct password. What can I do to fix this?
<UbuntuNewb> probably not my root pasw, but the user pasw... but still the same...
<lokesh> have you checked the security of your setup lately, do this open terminal and type: nmap -a -V localhost
<lokesh> if you see loads of ports open you may have a problem
<UbuntuNewb> ok...
<UbuntuNewb> hmmm... my terminal wont even launch...
<lokesh> I got hacked a couple of months back and that pissed me off no end, all because I installed Wine-Doors
<lokesh> and someone was deep inside my setup
<UbuntuNewb> damn...
<UbuntuNewb> don't likethe sound of that
<lokesh> you have to be really careful what you allow to run on linux..
<lokesh> now when I do nmap -a -V localhost it says no ports open ;)
<lokesh> I went sick with security after I caught the turd..
<UbuntuNewb> my terminal wont even stat
<lokesh> bad sign
<UbuntuNewb> yure scaring me...
<lokesh> relax its probably nothing but no terminal is not good
<UbuntuNewb> should i uninstall wine?
<lokesh> if you have it installed.. then thats up to you, wine is a crutch because it allows active X and windows scripting host
<lokesh> which means they can hack it as though it was windows
<UbuntuNewb> well. i never got the damn thing to work properl anyway...
<lokesh> hell yeah bin it.
<UbuntuNewb> but my problem is, i cant acess either the synaptic or terminal...
<lokesh> that sounds pretty shitty
<UbuntuNewb> damnit
<lokesh> considering you are the root user or the next best thing down on the wheel, it shouldnt say no
<UbuntuNewb> ok.  i feel a reboot coming on
<lokesh> a complete re-install may fix that but you have to check all your settings with nmap to check you havent been hax0rs
<lokesh> if you have launch tcpdump with tcpdump -i eth0 and see who and where
<UbuntuNewb> ok... so even if i remove wine, it can still be hacked
<UbuntuNewb> ?
<lokesh> depends what services you have left running
<lokesh> ssh is a bad one
<UbuntuNewb> now i REALLY feel like a newb
<lokesh> because no one remembers to disable root login on ssh, they should go into ssh config and set rootlogin=no
<lokesh> how strong is your password?
<UbuntuNewb> is there a guide for these things?
<lokesh> could it be guessed with a password brute forcer?
<lokesh> its not a word from the dictionary is it?
<UbuntuNewb> not very stong...
<lokesh> thats bad
<UbuntuNewb> no... its more a made up word, upper and lower case
<lokesh> you need strong, your mobile phone number mixed with upper and lower case letters and numbers
<lokesh> if its guessable they can break it
<UbuntuNewb> ok, didn't know it was such a hazard...
<lokesh> it can be, it all depends on what services you allow and disallow. nmap -a -V will reveal what you have allowed inadvertantly to run
<UbuntuNewb> ok, so m cheklist is, diasable root os ssh, remove wine, nmap localhost...
<lokesh> yeap, and run rkhunter
<lokesh> rootkit hunter
<lokesh> rkhunter -c (-c = check)
<UbuntuNewb> ok,  i can get that via synaptic right?
<lokesh> yeap
<UbuntuNewb> how do i disable ssh root?
<lokesh> k. hold on
<UbuntuNewb> sorry, im really new to this.
<lokesh> In command shell, use pico or vi to edit sshd_config file by typing one of the following commands:
<lokesh> pico /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<lokesh> vi /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<UbuntuNewb> ok.
<lokesh> Scroll down the SSH server configuration file and locate a line like below
<lokesh> #PermitRootLogin yes
<lokesh> Uncomment the line by removing the hash symbol (#), and then change the “yes” to “no”
<lokesh> PermitRootLogin no
<UbuntuNewb> ok...
<lokesh> Save the config file. In pico, press Ctrl-o, follow by Ctrl-x. In vi, type :wq and press Enter.
<lokesh> Restart SSH server by typing the following command in command line, and press Enter
<lokesh> /etc/rc.d/init.d/sshd restart
<lokesh> then if you need SSHd at root level you login and SU or SUDO to root
<UbuntuNewb> ok... *taking notes*
<lokesh> good security practice, ssh is a crutch if you leave it running without stuff like hostsdeny
<UbuntuNewb> i have to reboot to be able to do this... since the terminal wont start
<lokesh> you can also turn it and meny services off by installing BUM
<UbuntuNewb> bum available on via synaptic?
<lokesh> yeap
<UbuntuNewb> cool...
<UbuntuNewb> scary stuff...
<lokesh> I knw, but I am an out of work pentester so I always think of the worst first :)
<UbuntuNewb> I thought ubuntu came "secured" out of the box...
<UbuntuNewb> hehe
<lokesh> my mum uses windows vista shes got 486 trojans.. LOL I shit you not
<UbuntuNewb> i believe you...
<lokesh> and shes behind a VPN draytek secured router, how they got in, in my humble opinion, the browser is IE.. and even though shes protected, we de-militarised a zone for my brothers X-box
<lokesh> x-Box pfft...
<lokesh> microsoft shite
<UbuntuNewb> lol
<UbuntuNewb> true
<UbuntuNewb> thank you for your help... I have to reboot to get access to the terminal... will you be here in 5 minutes?
<lokesh> yeah I'll hang around ;)
<UbuntuNewb> cool.... cya in a sec
<lokesh> k
<lokesh> wb ;)
<UbuntuNewb> *back*
<UbuntuNewb> ty
<lokesh> yw :D
<lokesh> how that terminal commin
<UbuntuNewb> runnng
<UbuntuNewb> pico... running
<lokesh> ok nmap -a -V localhost
<lokesh> do you see open ports if so which ones
<UbuntuNewb> command nmap not found...
<lokesh> ctrl-C to command line break and launch a new process
<lokesh> ah you need to install it
<UbuntuNewb> synaptic running
<lokesh> ignore the LUA being unable to work, thats because the synapic packages are so out of date
<UbuntuNewb> ok...
<UbuntuNewb> adding nmap, removing wine
<UbuntuNewb> sheit wine...
<lokesh> cool.. nmap is the shit ;)
<UbuntuNewb> when writing "pico /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<UbuntuNewb> it opens an empty file...
<lokesh> ok, thats cool it means your not running SSH
<UbuntuNewb> *happeh*
<lokesh> maybe, remember to check with rkhunter
<UbuntuNewb> ok...
<lokesh> if it spits out one warning, thats cool, depending on what it is, if it spits out loads, you have a problem
<UbuntuNewb> ok... installing rkhunter...
<lokesh> rkhunter -c
<lokesh> after .. ;)
<UbuntuNewb> when i searched for bum in synaptic mgr. it foud some "editor"
<UbuntuNewb> do i search for "BUM" like that?
<lokesh> yes graphical run editor
<lokesh> thats the one
<UbuntuNewb> cool...  I wasnt sure
<lokesh> then to lauch it type bum in terminal
<UbuntuNewb> excuse m writing... this keyb. is retarded
<lokesh> lol all cool
<UbuntuNewb> it skips every other letter
<lokesh> what did nmap say about open ports? any of them open??
<UbuntuNewb> so, bum  effectively closes services... or...
<lokesh> allows you to control which services run at bot
<lokesh> *boot
<UbuntuNewb> checking
<UbuntuNewb> "-a" is ambiguous...
<UbuntuNewb> nmap: option '-a' is ambiguous
<lokesh> just type nmap on its own and hit enter, it'll tell you the right way
<lokesh> you cant use nmap, thts evn worse!!!
<lokesh> speaking from a security stand point
<lokesh> if its saying no, thats bad!
<UbuntuNewb> it launches... but it wont diagnose...
<lokesh> hold on I'll double check the commands
<lokesh> ah my bad its nmap -v -A localhost
<UbuntuNewb> ok
<UbuntuNewb> running
<lokesh> one of the cool things with running terminator in terminal I can split screens ;)
<UbuntuNewb> cool
<UbuntuNewb> 25 open
<UbuntuNewb> 631
<UbuntuNewb> 5900
<lokesh> shit, thats not so good..
<UbuntuNewb> i ran azureuz  vuze on 5900 i think... but its not running now
<lokesh> observe.. and I run deluge
<UbuntuNewb> ok... damnit
<lokesh> All 1000 scanned ports on localhost (127.0.0.1) are closed
<lokesh> thats with me being in IRC too.. port re-directs ;)
<UbuntuNewb> how do i close them?
<lokesh> google each one slowly, but double check what they are by searching on google
<UbuntuNewb> ok
<lokesh> if one comes up as a trojan port, then its re-install for you..
<lokesh> I locked mine down
<UbuntuNewb> ok...
<UbuntuNewb> googling
<UbuntuNewb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337868
<UbuntuNewb> ipp, whats that, printer?
<lokesh> no cups is printer
<lokesh> point to point tunneling is my wild guess
<lokesh> some spotty kid with zits is shafting you slowly going hahaha, newb
<UbuntuNewb> well... im confusd... is there a firewall i could use... or something...
<lokesh> dont feel bad about it tho, it happens to the best of us
<UbuntuNewb> =(
<UbuntuNewb> ok...
<lokesh> install crunchbanglinux... say goodbye to ubuntu.. although technically crunch is ubuntu but more secure, when you install stuff you have to know what the pro's and cons are
<UbuntuNewb> well, how do you use your computer if all ports are closed?
<lokesh> always read the security into
<lokesh> magic ;)
<UbuntuNewb> hehe, ok
<lokesh> thats why I am Uber Hacker :D
<UbuntuNewb> ok...
<UbuntuNewb> and im the uber newb
<lokesh> lol, dont worry five years from now you'll be on par with me ;)
<UbuntuNewb> by then you probably conqured the world
<UbuntuNewb> :)
<lokesh> If only.. :)
<lokesh> hack teh gibson!! :D
<UbuntuNewb> hehe
<UbuntuNewb> im running bum.
<UbuntuNewb> what should and should not be enabled?
<lokesh> depends all the stuff you found with nmap, when you look up what each one is, you can choose to disable if its held in Bum
<lokesh> rkhunter ftw ;)
<UbuntuNewb> running rkhunter
<lokesh> if it comes up in red, then you have a minor skiddie problem
<lokesh> lol
<UbuntuNewb> 2 warnings.... unhide
<lokesh> thats ok
<UbuntuNewb> /usr/bin/unhide
<lokesh> you can ignore unhide
<UbuntuNewb> well, then its  green across the board
<lokesh> that goes away when you update rkhunter..
<lokesh> then your all good! congrats
<UbuntuNewb> ah...thanx.. sorr, was only half way
<lokesh> loosing terminal sounds like an issue though, I would look into that
<UbuntuNewb> still running
<lokesh> and synaptic
<lokesh> cool
<lokesh> if it shits about anything else tell me what and where
<UbuntuNewb> ok... 1 warning
<UbuntuNewb> "/dev
<lokesh> just unhide?
<UbuntuNewb> no, suspisous filetype...
<lokesh> ooh.. nah sounds ok, if your logs came up, syslog etc.. nah thats ok
<UbuntuNewb> doesn't specify which one...
<UbuntuNewb> total : 2 suspect files....
<lokesh> mines green across the board.. but research etc..
<UbuntuNewb> 0 rootkits
<lokesh> thats cool, you seem to be clean
<UbuntuNewb> *pheeeeeeeew*
<UbuntuNewb> i got really scared there
<lokesh> google at which service is what and use bum to turn off the ones you dont want open to the world ;)
<UbuntuNewb> thank you vey much
<lokesh> yw
<UbuntuNewb> :)
<lokesh> I am a securty nazi .. :))
<UbuntuNewb> cool, i wanna be one too
<lokesh> lots of reading the man pages :)
<UbuntuNewb> btw, is there somekind of firewall that i could use?
<UbuntuNewb> lokesh? still there?
<UbuntuNewb> I closed the 631 cups port with bum
<UbuntuNewb> 5900 is VNC
<UbuntuNewb> removing Krfb )VNC=
<lokesh> yep still here sorry I got cut off
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: If you are looking for a simple firewall gui, try firestarter
<lokesh> an its danny, you dont have to call me loki ;)
<UbuntuNewb> np. I thought I n00bd you 2 death
<lokesh> nah dude, heh
<UbuntuNewb> oh Hai Danny, I'm Mac
<lokesh> gufw or firestarter, depends if its gnome or kde
<lokesh> I use OpenBox ftw
<lokesh> pleased to meet you mac ;)
<UbuntuNewb> the pleasure is all mine, I assure you...
<UbuntuNewb> I'm learning tons here
<lokesh> we should hook up and I could show you some crazy pentesting stuff ;)
<UbuntuNewb> haha.. cool, And I could teach you the rubriks cube! =)
<lokesh> w3af... the web application attack and audit framework, sorry ubuntu, but people need to learn how to defend themselves againt the onslaught of script kiddies
<UbuntuNewb> (changed to a real kayb. now) WOW what a dofference
<UbuntuNewb> true true
<lokesh> firefox is the best most secure browser, google chrome reminds me of simon says.. LOL
<UbuntuNewb> haha it does
<UbuntuNewb> I thought that first time I saw it also
<lokesh> simple simon, whats google trying to say we're all idiots.. pfft
<UbuntuNewb> port 5900 was VNC...
<lokesh> the client or the server if its the server shut that off
<UbuntuNewb> Google says... Browse!
<UbuntuNewb> it is... I uninstalled the whole Krfb
<UbuntuNewb> but the port is still open
<UbuntuNewb> cant find it in bum
<lokesh> google close port 5900
<UbuntuNewb> ok
<UbuntuNewb> Google says: close port 5900
<lokesh> when you really get into linux then you can start playing with dynamic honey pots.. honeyd.. :) I use it with snort
<lokesh> they dont know which service is what and when they fu** up I am watching them going ahhh!
<UbuntuNewb> whats that?
<lokesh> honeyd.. oh man, thats so cool
<lokesh> you have to read the wiki
<UbuntuNewb> tell me
<UbuntuNewb> ok
<UbuntuNewb> wiki honeyd?
<lokesh> you can set up a whole fake network of machines, and they connect, but when they do you know!
<lokesh> and you can tempt them with fake stuff, here download this, fool
<lokesh> lol
<lokesh> it's uber pwnage, did you hear ubuntu servers got pwned, only because they where out of date Linux copies
<UbuntuNewb> ok
<UbuntuNewb> no
<lokesh> I complained recently due to the fact a lot of the stuff in the synaptic packge tree is out of date
<UbuntuNewb> that sound like fun, but a scary at the same time
<lokesh> ie: aircrack-ng rc1 should be rc3 its been years since anyone has updated the tree
<UbuntuNewb> whyś that? I mean, why so outdated?
<lokesh> aircrack is for breaking security at the packet layer level, but still helps havng the current release to test security
<lokesh> if its old then people fall into the negligent oh we know about that, yeah you did three years ago
<darth10> aircrack is 2 text book for real attacks
<lokesh> karmetasploit, by metasploit LLC.. ftw
<UbuntuNewb> cool
<UbuntuNewb> I love that kind of stuff...
<lokesh> me too, it makes me hungry for more
<UbuntuNewb> recently WPA-PSK was cracked, wan it?
<lokesh> yes it was thats cowpatty
<Crusher> lokesh: aircrack-ng is rc3 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aircrack&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<lokesh> thats jaunty
<lokesh> not intrepid
<Crusher> intrepid is a stable release - stable releases never have the latest
<UbuntuNewb> ok, I try to understand.. interpd?
<UbuntuNewb> aha
<lokesh> clamAv on intrepid is still 0.94 oh are you enjoying 0.95 and what about the people with intrepid?
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: intrepid is the code name for the 8.10 release of ubuntu
<UbuntuNewb> aha, stupid me, Iḿ just Jaunty! =)
<lokesh> yes with no update to the anti-virus because we are unworthy
<UbuntuNewb> 9.04 beta
<Crusher> lokesh: it doesn't stop you from updating it yourself if you want
<UbuntuNewb> hehe
<lokesh> lol, compile it yourself, time and configure it all by hand, no I'll stick with 0.94 besides viruses on linux
<lokesh> no likelly
<Crusher> lokesh: whats wrong with using the ppa?
<lokesh> it just pisses me off that when you go to get the update oh jaunty has it but intrepid dosnt as we dont support you anymore
<Crusher> lokesh: intrepid does get support still... it will for another year or so I think
<Crusher> but support means security and bug fixes, not latest versions.
<lokesh> Crusher yeah but where is the AV update now, by the time all the intrepid users get it, it'll be out of date and version 0.96
<lokesh> bit like aircrack, why have it hinging at version rc1 when rc3 has been out for years.. so stale
<Crusher> I dont use clamav, so im not an expert on it but I would expect that it downloads virus definitions etc. itself
<lokesh> they need to update the package stream
<Crusher> lokesh: rc3 came out in march this year...
<lokesh> 95% of all bug complaints are due to broken dependancies
<lokesh> wakey wakey ubuntu && debain
<lokesh> stop playing with jaunty.. besides jaunty is a resource hog
<lokesh> KDE 4.. woo
<Crusher> broken dependancies usually happen when users run third party scripts, which is out of ubuntus control
<lokesh> no nmap is broken at the moment because ubuntu repos are using 8.64 when 8.84 has been out for a while
<lokesh> stale
<Crusher> lokesh: Jaunty comes out in like a week
<maxb> stale != broken
<Crusher> exactly
<lokesh> jaunty is nice but I'll stick with intrepid as I think intrepid on OpenBox is awsome
<Crusher> lokesh: if you want the latest and greatest you should be using the development release
<UbuntuNewb> Now, that was a quick shower
<lokesh> everything worx the way I look for it too
<lokesh> I doo @ crusher, you dont expect me to wait for their release LOL
<lokesh> I patch my own stuff ;)
<maxb> You are, of course, welcome to stick with an older release, but if so, don't complain about packages being a bit stale.
<lokesh> lol @ max I knw, downstream, but its just a question of knowing what you can update without it humping the kernel and what you cant
<UbuntuNewb> Is really 9.04 that much of a recource stealer?
<lokesh> last week I discovered the merits of MIPS on the i386 under qemu along with AES-Loop
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: no
<lokesh> not really but if your like me you go for the minimalist custom approach
<UbuntuNewb> Works very well here... except for the fact that I have a low end computer
<lokesh> everything goes faster
<lokesh> mines a celeron
<UbuntuNewb> ok
<lokesh> lol
<UbuntuNewb> well it's a settop box
<lokesh> with only 412mb of ram
<UbuntuNewb> 1.6 Ghz Atom
<lokesh> 1.4 ghz here ;)
<UbuntuNewb> damn..
<Crusher> linux is very resource friendly
<UbuntuNewb> that IS shy
<UbuntuNewb> yeah, especially compared to bloated Vista
<lokesh> I knw, I need to buy more but I am skint ;)
<lokesh> besides with my external SATA disk, I have 160G
<lokesh> so far I've only used 11G
<UbuntuNewb> ok. lol
<UbuntuNewb> then what's the rush! =)
<UbuntuNewb> danny, where you located? The states?
<lokesh> one of my best mates is running risk disc's.. I feel behind in the times..lol
<lokesh> nah UK
<UbuntuNewb> k, then we're neighbours...
<UbuntuNewb> Sweden here
<UbuntuNewb> *waving*
<lokesh> cool, fancy a beer, I love sweden, girls in caloshes
<UbuntuNewb> LOL!
<lokesh> pigtails.. :D
<lokesh> yah ich can unt beer..
<UbuntuNewb> hehe... thatś germany
<lokesh> lol I knw
<lokesh> but they get the gist
<UbuntuNewb> fo sho!
<UbuntuNewb> Installed firestarter, GUI for iptables
<UbuntuNewb> gonna close that 5900 port
<UbuntuNewb> somehow...
<lokesh> lol, google is your friend, at the same time as being evil, google, google is evil
<UbuntuNewb> evil friend
<lokesh> they're cookie expires 2038
<lokesh> CIA + Google = tracker
<lokesh> I love firefox...
<lokesh> bye bye cookie
<UbuntuNewb> lol
<UbuntuNewb> CRTL + SHIFT + DEL
<lokesh> have you got the better privacy addon for firefox? bet you didnt know flash content leaves an unremovable cookie
<lokesh> **bas**rds
<UbuntuNewb> really?
<lokesh> yeap
<UbuntuNewb> adding that now!
<UbuntuNewb> I tried adding a while ago, but it only supported FF2.x
<Crusher> lokesh: where did you read that?
<lokesh> nah its 3 now along with noscript
<UbuntuNewb> It was a while ago..
<lokesh> crusher 16 years of internet use makes you pick these things up ;)
<Crusher> lokesh: Im pretty sure flash doesn't leave an unremovable cookie
<UbuntuNewb> *counting the years*
<lokesh> *LSO cookie, see for yourself
<lokesh> its removable but you have to remove it with the addon
<lokesh> otherwise you are being tracked
<UbuntuNewb> *looking over shoulder*
<lokesh> its all commercial the internet is advertising.. thats where 95% of all the revenue comes from
<UbuntuNewb> added privacy addon
<lokesh> install no script and no more advertising, you get to decide what is allowed and what is not
<UbuntuNewb> cool
<lokesh> along with flash block ;)
<lokesh> it pisses off the advertisers no end, but I will thank them for keeping their XSS out of my browser
<Crusher> lokesh: They are hardly unremovable...
<UbuntuNewb> damnit, I can find any real guide on how to close port 5900
<lokesh> click here to ignore this add, thats pretty anoying when you didnt even agree to popup adverts in the first plqace
<lokesh> and those are flash ads
<lokesh> hijacking your browser.. damn you microsoft
<UbuntuNewb> hate those
<Crusher> noscript is a great addon, makes browsing much nicer IMO
<lokesh> yeap and keeps you safe from some of the stuff ;)
<lokesh> along with pref switch to hide your real browser ;)
<lokesh> I am googlebot really honest !! LMFAO
<UbuntuNewb> hehe
<UbuntuNewb> hack teh gibs0n!
<lokesh> lol
<lokesh> or @ least hack googles CADIE.. :)
<lokesh> sorry CADIE but you is windows whore, me linux.. asta la vista baby!
<lokesh> ROFL
<UbuntuNewb> hehe
 * maxb is sceptical about the concept of an unremovable cookie
<lokesh> it's removable but not easily without the addon
<lokesh> like the new chrome browser, did you notice the unique client ID attached?
<lokesh> like I said free software nazi, plus security guru.. I dont let a lot slip past me..
<lokesh> google can go and shove their google analytics
<UbuntuNewb> hehe.
<maxb> A cookie is just a piece of data. How can you make a dumb piece of data unremovable?
<UbuntuNewb> I closed the 5900 port now. was the remote desktop
<lokesh> its the way its gets buried in the broswer
<lokesh> its removable but the only reason its there is to spy
<Crusher> lokesh: rm -r .macromedia seems pretty simple to me
<lokesh> spyware.. god damn you adobe
<lokesh> lol
<Crusher> and its not there just to spy... it has a legitimate purpose
<lokesh> yeah but you need adobe if your going to visit OvGuide#
<Crusher> and they can be disabled completely if so desired
<lokesh> I live my online video along with my online radio.. but if its flash watch out
<lokesh> big brother is watching
<lokesh> *love
<lokesh> thats why I like deluge bit-torrent, you can download without the fear of some FBI agent turning up on your door, why, because its encrypted and has a block list
<lokesh> MPAA, RIAA, bye!
<lokesh> all you see is me getting an encrypted stream and you dont know what it is!
<UbuntuNewb> but can you use youtube then?
<UbuntuNewb> its flash
<Crusher> if you were worried about that you wouldn't be using bitorrent
<lokesh> if I support the artist heh, ill buy their product not because of advertising
<Crusher> encryption + blocklist arent perfect
<lokesh> but because I endorse what they're selling
<lokesh> comedy central pwns
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: dont worry about the "flash cookies"
<lokesh> crusher yeah but its encrypted so they know your downloading, but as to what it is they have no idea
<lokesh> and on that note is it really any of their buisness?
<Crusher> lokesh: all they need to do is connect to the same torrent as you and they can see your IP
<lokesh> no, not with deluge, they cant :)
<Crusher> ummm, yes they can...
<Crusher> unless your going thru a VPN or something
<UbuntuNewb> ip block tables are really not 100%
<lokesh> ;) proxy chains
<UbuntuNewb> aha. you rasqal you!
<UbuntuNewb> TOR?
<lokesh> ;)~ old devil with gray hair, no just proxy chains from synaptic
<Crusher> proxy chains... not if you like to get your download anytime soon
<lokesh> depends on the proxy
<UbuntuNewb> where do you get proxies then?
<lokesh> lol, anonymise me etc, google search anonymous proxies
<lokesh> also used for hacking into something you shouldnt be in, when they check the logs "oh he was in taiwan!!"
<Crusher> good luck finding one fast enough
<UbuntuNewb> so you enter consecutive poroxies into proxychains?
<lokesh> depends.. tor is ok, but I dont really endorse it as i THINK it blows
<UbuntuNewb> TOR = really reeally slow
<lokesh> meny is the time I went to watch a movie and its said, sorry your outside the US.. hello proxy and watch the flick
<lokesh> finding one fast ennough on a 25mb line... not an issue
<lokesh> if I was dial up then yeah that would pose a problem
<Crusher> you mean the other way around?
<Crusher> finding a free proxy for 25mb is near impossible
<lokesh> the thing is, when you boil it all down the mentor last words hinge in your mind, you can stop one of us, but you cant stop us all...
<lokesh> Hack'The'Planet!!!!!
<lokesh> Bletchley park, colosus, yes but the NSA have echalon, carnivore, know what your exposed too, each day online, they want to build a profile.. dont let them
<lokesh> network ninja's smoke my ass ... :)
<soren> Yet here you are, on a publically logged channel...
<lokesh> lol
<lokesh> from an IP that is local but not at the same time
<lokesh> over 100 other people use this access point
<lokesh> and what's wrong with being a hacker and not a script kiide?
<lokesh> I dont do illegal.. if you want me to hack your girlfriends email the answer is NO!
<Crusher> you are mistaking hacking for cracking
<lokesh> Blackhat 2 Whitehat
<lokesh> I knw
<lokesh> but I am enlightened none the less :)
<Crusher> lokesh: http://catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html
<lokesh> oh not the jargon file.. fu** no
<lokesh> @ Crusher have you looked at the hacker crackdown by bruce sterling
<lokesh> awsome boook
<Crusher> nope
<lokesh> I have pwned meny of such books.. because reading them has expanded my mind
<lokesh> its worth a read
<lokesh> along side terry pratchett because his books just make me LOL
<UbuntuNewb> whats  the equvalent command of ipconfig in ubuntu?
<lokesh> ifconfig
<lokesh> eg: ifconfig -a
<UbuntuNewb> k... thx
<lokesh> np
<UbuntuNewb> uhm... firestarter is warning me of a "hi" from my own ip??
<lokesh> did you google it ?
<lokesh> lol, google is evil, but none the less if you dont know what it does, google it first
<UbuntuNewb> ok
<lokesh> I feel bad, I just had to lock someone out of my house... I know this kid.. but he always wants from me.. :P
<lokesh> free tin of beans, not today
<UbuntuNewb> eh... it seems like the whole internet is knocking on my door
<lokesh> lol, thats because they all live in china or russia and they know where you are.. LMAO
<UbuntuNewb> seriosly...   im getting hundreds of hits per minute
<lokesh> chinese and russians are the worst
<lokesh> they are script kiddie central
<lokesh> later, I must hide my whereabouts for a while, or at least whilst this idiot is ringning my doorbell..
<lokesh> bbl
<UbuntuNewb> later
<Crusher> lmao, that conversation was humerous
<UbuntuNewb> lol...
<UbuntuNewb> crushr...
<UbuntuNewb> should i be worried if my firewall says i get a lot of "hits"?
<Crusher> no, its quite common
<Crusher> epecially if you use peer to peer programs etc.
<Crusher> firestarter by default blocks everything I think, and will show lots of hits
<Crusher> so you look at the logs and see if you want that port blocked or not, and open it up if you need to
<lokesh> wb me.. :)
<lokesh> I block them all, if you sniff me you get snort.. :)
<UbuntuNewb> thx crusher
<Crusher> np
<lokesh> but I am also behind very out-dated MESH linux on boxen that has linux SSH.. more fool them
<UbuntuNewb> ok.. but quie had and pointless to block he whole interne?
<UbuntuNewb> internet
<Crusher> you can still make connections out
<lokesh> your not blocking the whole internet, your blocking whats allowed local
<Crusher> it just stops them from connecting to your computer
 * lokesh nods and agrees with crush
<Crusher> usually you block everything and then whitelist what you want to let through
<UbuntuNewb> ok, how do i do that?
<lokesh> crusher can I hax0r your IP? I have to ask, as your probably better than me but If I find a security hole you can love me... feel the love!! LOL
<lokesh> P.S the guy on my door went away @ last
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom | Upcoming: 16 Apr @ 18:00 UTC: How-to update a package; 23 Apr @ 00:00 UTC Package testing: piuparts and VMs | Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<UbuntuNewb> you got strangers knocking on yyour door?
<lokesh> no some kid, I helped him out once, that to his mind means I help you out all the time
<lokesh> :P
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter has some information on how to use firestarter
<UbuntuNewb> thank you
<lokesh> he can blow me.. with big hexadecimal chunks .. :)
<lokesh> nice to see your going down the firewall path, but read the wiki on honeyd.. its worth it just to watch those idiots try to hack their way in
<lokesh> from *china, russia! etc... blow me because I pwn yur lame PHP
<Crusher> firestarter is fine for a simple setup
 * lokesh nods
<lokesh> honeyd gets more complex ;)
<lokesh> but its worth it just to watch those idiots try, then you can hit them with strong swan.. ec
<lokesh> acid base etc
<lokesh> welcome to acid, it will eat you alive.. :)
<UbuntuNewb> anyone know anthing about oneswarm?
<lokesh> stongswan, and aviod it if you can thats heavy
<UbuntuNewb> as soon as I start it the events tab in firestater goes nus
<UbuntuNewb> nuts
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: Thats normal at the start, once you idntify and whitelist the traffic you want to it stops going crazy
<lokesh> its impossible to say, unless someone that knows looks at your set-up and says "why is that there?"
<lokesh> RTFM..
<UbuntuNewb> ok... but i dont know all thse ip's... i haven't even added any friends yet...
<UbuntuNewb> so if i whitelist it... then they g in...
<lokesh> lol, your feeling out of your depth.. then back out and remove it
<lokesh> its heavy stuff for sysman only
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: look more at the ports and work out what they are trying to connect to
<Crusher> not individual IP's
<UbuntuNewb> ok, thnx
 * lokesh nods @ crush
<Crusher> most of them are probably legitimate
<UbuntuNewb> its the same port as i have set up in he application
<lokesh> but some wont be, you should see mine @ crush, I have a lot of local IP's that are skids and believe me its fun
<UbuntuNewb> maybe it's trying to connet to update severs?
 * lokesh laughs out load "welcome to ubuntu linux, the deep end on securing every desktop application!"
<UbuntuNewb> that's the way i feel right now
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: are they inbound events?
<lokesh> tcp/ip
<UbuntuNewb> it looks like they are
<UbuntuNewb> inbound
<lokesh> crush he'll get it, it takes time, linux and the magic of, dosnt happen over night ;)
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: Ok, and what port number?
<UbuntuNewb> 44811
<UbuntuNewb> no sorry, thats outgoing
<lokesh> are you still using nmap -a -V localhost?
<UbuntuNewb> yes
<lokesh> map those and mail them to enima@snakebite.com I'll mail you on how to close them one by one
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: basically, you want to try and find out what application/service it is and working out if you want to allow that service to talk to the internet
<UbuntuNewb> well. right now only port 25 isopen
<UbuntuNewb> ok. thnx.
<UbuntuNewb> well. i know what application it is. it is "oneswarm"
<lokesh> ah you've killed a lot of stuff then, port 25 is that SMTP or Telnet, I forget..
<UbuntuNewb> yeah, closed them all one by one
<Crusher> UbuntuNewb: and do you want to allow oneswarm?
<lokesh> I hope thats not send mail, sendmail will fudge the worls
<UbuntuNewb> technically, i'd like hat.
<UbuntuNewb> bt i want to let my family and friends in... not a bunch of strangers...
<lokesh> which color, black, gray, white or blue?
<UbuntuNewb> blue
<Crusher> ok, if you want to only let family and friends in you need to find out each of their IP addresses and add them individually
<Crusher> otherwise you add a rule to allow the service
<UbuntuNewb> ok...
<UbuntuNewb> that's a pain...
<UbuntuNewb> sinse everyone got dynamic adresses...
<UbuntuNewb> can i add a dyndns as a rle?
<UbuntuNewb> rule
<Crusher> yeh, you can add a host
<UbuntuNewb> onw swarm uses a lot of connections to allow decentralised tacking...
<UbuntuNewb> tracking
<Crusher> yes, it will be quite difficult to add individual IP's
<Crusher> if it were me, i would just allow the service
<UbuntuNewb> since everybodys connctions are distributed through DHT
<UbuntuNewb> ok...
<UbuntuNewb> so i right click one of the "hits"
<UbuntuNewb> allow connections form source?
<Crusher> try right clicking on the service
<Crusher> or the port
<Crusher> been a while since ive used firestarter, lol
<UbuntuNewb> ok, i've allowed the "unknown service" on port xxxx for everyone
<Thawt> lol, wht.. oh noooo!
<UbuntuNewb> ?
<Crusher> ok, does that reduce the noise in the event log?
<UbuntuNewb> yep. to zero
<Crusher> :)
<UbuntuNewb> thank you
<Thawt> yw
<Crusher> so over time you will notice things in the eventlog, and you will have to work out if you want to allow them or not
<Thawt> or you can kill syslog and let snort handle it all
<UbuntuNewb> ok. super...
<UbuntuNewb> hank you...
<UbuntuNewb> i just didn't like all those unknown ip's...
<Crusher> you get that with p2p applications
<Crusher> lol
<Thawt> heh, I have millions of them...
<UbuntuNewb> but I guess it's unavoidable with DHT
<UbuntuNewb> yeah...
<UbuntuNewb> thanks
<UbuntuNewb> *sigh of relief*
<lokesh> not so much of a newb now.. :)
<lokesh> welcome to the deep end
<UbuntuNewb> hehe
<UbuntuNewb>  crash course in ubuntu
<Crusher> there is lots of documentation on the net to help you out
<lokesh> not so much just ubuntu ist jus linus
<UbuntuNewb> i've learned a lot last 24hrs
<Crusher> and ubuntu is pretty secure by default, so you don't need to worry about it too much
<Crusher> as long as you keep your system upto date
<lokesh> one last thing for you to learn, bash shell is ghey, korn shell is the shit
<lokesh> end off
<lokesh> LOL :)
<UbuntuNewb> ok,whats a shell
<Crusher> lol
<lokesh> terminal
<UbuntuNewb> is it the command line?
<lokesh> yes
<Crusher> yes
<Crusher> dont worry about it
<UbuntuNewb> AH, AND i CAN CHANGE IT?
<UbuntuNewb> srrycaps...
<Crusher> lol, most people use bash, its an excellent shell
<UbuntuNewb> (hae this keyboard)
<Crusher> no need to change it
<lokesh> no but you can choose which one you would like to run, my suggestion, go out and buy Unix for Dummies
<UbuntuNewb> ok... seems to work fine for me as it is...
<UbuntuNewb> i will
<Crusher> you can do most stuff using a GUI now days
<lokesh> its worth having ;)
<UbuntuNewb> i gotta read up on the basics
<lokesh> yeah except pwn a shell from gui ;)
<lokesh> special tilde ^
<Pollywog> you folks have been talking for 5 hrs?
<Pollywog> did I miss a class?
<Crusher> no Pollywog
<lokesh> welcome to class, you are late, you get detention, write 1000 times I must not be late for class
<Pollywog> k
<Crusher> class is in ~3 hours I think
<Pollywog> k I thought so
<Crusher> 4.5 hours
<lokesh> and shrinking
<Pollywog> not 3.5?
 * Crusher shrugs
<Crusher> its late
<Crusher> lol
<UbuntuNewb> hehe
<UbuntuNewb> 5 hours???
<UbuntuNewb> gdamn
<lokesh> we've been at it all day explaining security to newb ;)
<UbuntuNewb> And I was spposed to study...
<Pollywog> oh that's right we have daylight saving time here, so it is more like 4.5 hrs
<lokesh> study??
<UbuntuNewb> lol... hehe, im a student...
<UbuntuNewb> I got an exam in java progamming soon
<lokesh> what are you studing, dont tell me its VB or JS..
<UbuntuNewb> major in computer science
<lokesh> ah heh, I have a GNVQ @ level 3, ++ a major in computer science.. suck it!! LOL
<lokesh> the SQL teacher loved me, System Manager was the default login, he squiled, you shouldnt be in there.. but I was .. :D
<lokesh> staff access to the whole college.. I bet that pissed them off
<UbuntuNewb> lol
<lokesh> some hacking tips, if your teacher logs in, shoulder surf his ID and Pass
<lokesh> then you have the answers to all the exams :_
<UbuntuNewb> I wouldn't dare that
<lokesh> I done it, they didnt even twitch, or know
<lokesh> because their world is microsoft, but you come from a nix background, do it they never even notice, novel networks.. pfft
<lokesh> they need a sticky note to remind them of their pads
<lokesh> *pass
<Pollywog> I guess they forget the name of their spouse or dog
<UbuntuNewb> lol
<lokesh> I got pulled up one day by the network admin, and told do it again and youll go to the dogs.. I was the only guy in the class that knew anything
<lokesh> he was pissed at what I did.. oh they got what they deserved
<UbuntuNewb> haha
<UbuntuNewb> yu're crazy
<lokesh> time + bomb + logic = duh
<lokesh> nah just sick computer skillz :)
<UbuntuNewb> I like turtles
<lokesh> me too, they're vicious
<lokesh> people make the mistake of thinking a turtle is slow, but no.. a turtle is vicious as hell... dont believe me offer it your finger!!!
<include_pr> lol
<Pollywog> frogs don't bite
<Pollywog> unless you are a bug
<lokesh> lol
<UbuntuNewb> Im a bug
<UbuntuNewb> :)
<lokesh> I used to feed live bugs to my turtle.. oh yeah "jaws theme tune.. du duh!" it used to eat them alive..
<lokesh> big bath tub what was a terapin turned into a big sea water turtle
<lokesh> it was funny you could throw the half stunned bug into the bath and watch the turtle go.. "ah... Dinner!!!"
<lokesh> if you have a turtle, but him in a big space they need room to grow ++ give him rocks to climb on
<lokesh> -- dont handle it with your hands unless your quick, they can steal a finger
<UbuntuNewb> lol
<lokesh> you wouldnt lol if one got a hold of your finger.. ;)
<lokesh> **snap**
<lokesh> ***gone*** LMAO
<lokesh> the words F & U always follow.. LOL
<lokesh> My dad had a crab in a sea water aqarium.. it pwned him
<lokesh> he provoked it with a screw driver.. that was one piss crab
<lokesh> *pissed
<lokesh> it stole the screw driver and sat on the bottom of the tank, next day, the starfish was cut into four bits, the fish where all sliced.. etc, one piss*d crab
<lokesh> and it escaped and ran around the house
<lokesh> evil crab
<lokesh> :P
<UbuntuNewb> hehe
<UbuntuNewb> i had crabs once...
<lokesh> I fed it to the turtle.. LMAO
<lokesh> so did I, but thats what happens when you visit a den of sin..
<lokesh> sucky, sucky, i
<lokesh> five dollar...
<lokesh> no, I'll stick to the turkish kebab from around the corner
<lokesh> after all its both beef lips.. oh sorry ladies.. :P
<Crusher> lokesh: I don't think what your talking about is appropriate here, please stop.
<lokesh> you can label me as sick now.. :)
<UbuntuNewb> ok, i gotta run. Big thanks for all the help!
<lokesh> sick puppy, pwning windowz, hold on is that microshite IIS 6 ah good for you eh heh, here comes the pentest
<lokesh> laters
<lokesh> newb
<UbuntuNewb> thanx Danny!
<UbuntuNewb> l8r
<include_pr> So the class is today at 18:00 UTC
<include_pr> ?
<Pollywog> yes
<PieWai> nice
<include_pr> cool thanks - looking forward to it
<Merrlin> hello
<Pollywog> hello
<include_pr> hello
<Xavi> Olaaa :D es mi primer vez aqui
<Xavi> que hacen ?
<MalMen> nao se passa nada
<MalMen> lol
<Xavi> Alguien es de Mexico ?
<MalMen> portugal
<Xavi> OK :)
<Xavi> como te llamas ?
<zee> hi
<TheMadBeaver> hi
<gtomy> QUESTION: When will it start?: How-to update a package
<james_w> 45 minutes
<didrocks> gtomy: you can install some packages and prepare your sources.list file during this time (http://blog.didrocks.fr/index.php/post/Packaging-training-session%3A-how-to-update-a-package)
<james_w> go didrocks!
<didrocks> hey james_w ;)
<didrocks> james_w: I will not explain how to update a package with bzr, not enough time for that :)
<james_w> heh :-)
<didrocks> james_w: great talk last time (I read it today)!
<james_w> thanks
<didrocks> james_w: see, dholbach already prepared my page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2009-04-16 :)
<huats> hello didrocks
<didrocks> hey huats ;)
<rafaelmf> didrocks: I have one question, may I ask before classrom?
<didrocks> rafaelmf: of course :)
<rafaelmf> i need to do one package that configure my ldap base
<didrocks> a new package?
<didrocks> just for configuring stuff?
<rafaelmf> yes, so, when I ldapadd something that already exists i got a error
<Pollywog> I will need ldap for this class?
<Pollywog> I have not set it up
<k-s> hey guys
<rafaelmf> a error (68), that stop installation of package
<didrocks> rafaelmf: because you erase files from other packages?
<didrocks> hey k-s, Pollywog
<Ryback_> hi everybody
<didrocks> welcome Ryback_ :)
<Ryback_> :-)
<rafaelmf> didrocks: no, this error code is from ldapadd(inside my postinst)
<padawan> [B[A
<lfelipe> hey :)
<didrocks> rafaelmf: you can launch your postinst file manually again, when the package has failed to install and try to set -x it
<didrocks> rafaelmf: I don't know really well ldap related packages and configuration
<didrocks> hi lfelipe!
<rafaelmf> didrocks:  humm... set -x does what?
<padawan> \clear
<didrocks> rafaelmf: it will open in debug mode your shell and write line by line shell expansion, return code, etc.
<rafaelmf> didrocks: i think that is what i need to ignore return of error inside postinst script
<padawan> >hello
<didrocks> rafaelmf: also postinst files uses set -e to abort on error, if you just want to disable this, change the package in removing this set -e (even if postinst file, your package will be marked as being sucessfully installed)
<didrocks> rafaelmf: is that clear?
<rafaelmf> didrocks: ldap is a example, actually I need just ignore this error, if a haven't this line "set -e" it could break?
<padawan> hi all
<didrocks> rafaelmf: yes, the script can break, but will be ignored by dpkg
<didrocks> hey padawan :)
<blfgomes> hello everybody
<padawan> lurking and listenig
<rafaelmf> didrocks: I think is that what I need, thanks, and  good class
<didrocks> rafaelmf: thanks ;)
<didrocks> DING DONG, it's classroom time :)
<francescom> yep :-)
<didrocks> just to know a little about the audience, who is ready to update some packages? :)
<francescom> me
<blfgomes> I am!
<padawan> not yet still learning the basics
<include_pr> For sure
<TheMadBeaver> total package newbie
<Pollywog> I am ready
<gtomy> yes
<Pollywog> I am on Intrepid but have Jaunty in virtualbox
<Pollywog> will I need Jaunty for this?
<didrocks> great, some people there! For those who don't know the basics/can't practice, there will be a lot of copy/paste in pastebin so that you can follow the lesson :)
<didrocks> Pollywog: appart for last part, no, you can use your intrepid box
<gtomy> I have hardy intalled
<gtomy> installed
<didrocks> hardy has well be fine :)
<didrocks> as*
<didrocks> First and before the introduction, if not done yet, install theses packages :
<didrocks> sudo apt-get install build-essential devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools debhelper diff patch quilt fakeroot lintian libtool gnome-common gnome-doc-utils gtk-doc-tools.
<didrocks> (without the final dot, of course)
<francescom> didrocks: already done
<didrocks> You should also have "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted" in your /etc/apt/sources.list (and then sudo apt-get update).
<didrocks> tell me when I can begin my introduction during the download :)
<gtomy> done
<didrocks> (and yes, that's a bunch of packages ;))
<didrocks> I will begin with a very generalist introduction so that people can follow what will be in this lesson
<didrocks> As most of user want to live on the edge about what best the Open Source community has to offer, we are going to see how to update a package to offer the very last release to all ubuntu users.
<didrocks> First, be warned that once a release is out and for all supported releases (jaunty soon!), we never update a package to a new software version (appart from backports repository and ppa, when requested).
<didrocks> We only cherrypick bug and security fixes from a new release to adapt it an older version. This is intended to have as little breakage as possible.
<didrocks> So don't expect to have OpenOffice 3 in intrepid from the casual repositories, it will never happen. Jaunty, on the contrary, has it!
<Pollywog> does this mean I should not report bugs in Intrepid's kmail?
<didrocks> Pollywog: I'm more a GNOME packager than a KDE one. If a major bug in kmail happens, yes, report it
<slytherin> Pollywog: you should provided it does not say "please update to latest version"
<didrocks> (it's an extra bonus point if it's still happens in the last release)
<blfgomes> didrocks: which bugs should be fixed and which should be left for the next release?
<didrocks> but, it only concerns major crash/unusable version. If it's a major issue, no, it will not be updated
<didrocks> blfgomes: minor issues
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> ICQ has changed its protocol recentely
<didrocks> making it unusable fo pidgin
<didrocks> with*
<blfgomes> I see
<didrocks> so, we reported the patch in pidgin for every supported version
<didrocks> that is to say, dapper, gutsy, hardy, intrepid… and jaunty :)
<didrocks> that's a lot of work, even for a minor patch
<blfgomes> :)
<didrocks> that's why only major bugs are handled for stable releases
<didrocks> blfgomes: does this answer your question?
<slytherin> didrocks: with jaunty release gutsy will have end of life
<blfgomes> yes, it does! Thank you!
<didrocks> slytherin: yes, but we will have one more unstable version, so, no change for us :)
<didrocks> Today, we are going to update gnome-terminal. We will see quickly what are the different steps we have to handle generally to update packages, but the best is, of course, to practice!
<slytherin> right
<didrocks> Even if I use bzr-buildpackage now to work on, we will not use it today. The Unstoppable James Westby has given a great rocking introduction on this last week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Events/01172009).
<didrocks> Also, this lesson is not intended to teach you how to package. For this, see the corresponding courses in last developpers week session (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek). Don't forget also the excellent packaginguide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide.
<didrocks> Well, ready? Let's download the old version: mkdir gnome-terminal && cd gnome-terminal && apt-get source gnome-terminal
<didrocks> This will download the last release present in jaunty, which is 2.26.0.
<didrocks> tell me when it's ok :)
<didrocks> Remember that you can interrupt the course at any level: even if you feel lost, we will find you! :-)
<francescom> I'm ready
<blfgomes> done
<didrocks> (let's wait for few seconds too ;))
<didrocks> ok, let's say that the others are too shy :) Let's get into the source package: cd gnome-terminal-2.26.0
<Pollywog> k I am ready too
<didrocks> To check if new release is available, if a debian/watch file is present, we just have to use: uscan --report --verbose.
<didrocks> The output should be something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/151393/. You can see there that a new version is available and corresponds to 2.26.1.
<didrocks> everyone has something similar to the pastebin?
<Pollywog> y
<Pollywog> yes
<francescom> yes, me too
<TheMadBeaver> yup
<didrocks> Excited by this new version? \o/ Let's get the new upstream code using uscan! This command just download the new archive, and extract its contents, whith the debian/ubuntu changes applied!
<didrocks> so, just executes uscan this time, with no option :)
<Pollywog> it is getting it
<didrocks> The output of the command is telling us that we have to do a "cd ../gnome-terminal-2.26.1" to get into the new package, let's do it (http://paste.ubuntu.com/151399/).
<didrocks> (yes, you can see that I prepared most of the lesson yesterday ;))
<francescom> done
<Pollywog> done
<TheMadBeaver> done
<didrocks> Easy, isn't it? Well, when the debian diff doesn't apply because of inline patch, it's getting more difficult, but most of packages are in good shape and every debian difference from vanilla version are in debian/ directory.
<blfgomes> didrocks: what does it do under the hood to apply the diff?
<didrocks> blfgomes: it's downloading the vanilla tar file,
<didrocks> then, trying to apply ../gnome-terminal-2.26.0.diff.gz diff file
<didrocks> (this file contains the debian diff)
<blfgomes> and that's all?
<didrocks> exactly :)
<blfgomes> cool
<didrocks> it's also adding a new entry to debian/changelog
<didrocks> we will see that later :)
<blfgomes> ok!
<didrocks> Now begins the real packager work. We have to see what changed in upstream release reading the NEWS files (less NEWS and q to exit): http://paste.ubuntu.com/151409/
<Pollywog> do I need to apply a patch?
<Pollywog> or was it done for me?
<blfgomes> it was done for you
<didrocks> Pollywog: it was done for you
<Pollywog> k
<didrocks> Pollywog: seing the debian/ directory?
<didrocks> seeing*
<Pollywog> yes
<didrocks> this folder typically contains the changes from upstream to ubuntu :)
<didrocks> This is mostly a bugfix release. We will see later what have been fixed. Now, let's discover what changed in configure.{ac,in} file: diff -Nup ../gnome-terminal-2.26.0/configure.ac configure.ac
<didrocks> You will get http://paste.ubuntu.com/151411/
<didrocks> here are the changes from previous version to the last release
<didrocks> What is important in it? m4_define([gt_version_micro] change from 0 to 1 is to tell that a new version is available (2.26.0 to 2.26.1). That's just tell that upstream does a good job.
<didrocks> If it's not present, there is for librairies something like SHVER variable that you have to change in debian/rules. In every cases, it's good to give a look at debian/rules to see if the version number is present or not.
<didrocks> Ok for everyone?
<blfgomes> yes
<francescom> didrocks: how do you know that only that file is changed?
<didrocks> francescom: no, I didn't say that :)
<didrocks> I just say that we have to look at this file, it's different :)
<francescom> didrocks: ok thanks
<didrocks> we will see why just after (all important changes for us are there)
<didrocks> ok for everyone, can we go on?
<Pollywog> yes
<TheMadBeaver> ok
<padawan> yes, following
<didrocks> What is most important here is the GTK_REQUIRED and VTE_REQUIRED change. That means that we have to bump the dependencies version request of the package (it will request now 2.14.0 for gtk and 0.20.0 for vte librairies). This has to be changed in debian/control.in (or debian/control if there is not control.in file).
<didrocks> You can edit it with your prefered tool (vim ROCKS \o/) and change libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.13.6) and libvte-dev (>= 1:0.19.1) to libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.14.0) and libvte-dev (>= 1:0.20.0).
<blfgomes> didrocks: what's the difference between control.in and control?
<didrocks> blfgomes: control.in will generate control file. It just contains some automatisation ($GNOME-TEAM is remplaced by the team in charge, it also list the last uploaders of the package…)
<blfgomes> ok
<didrocks> So then, as there is a debian/control.in file, we have to generate a new debian/control file from it. This is proceed by executing: DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL=yes fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Pollywog> from which directory is that done?
<didrocks> Pollywog: from the source package one. You should list the debian/ folder from it
<slytherin> didrocks: won't control file generate automatically when you do debuild -S (I don't have source right now).
<didrocks> Pollywog: basically gnome-terminal-2.26.1
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> done
<didrocks> slytherin: most of the time, yes, when using bzr, it's good to generate it before
<didrocks> (because you will commit the previous revision)
<didrocks> Finally, inform of your change! dch -a and add to the file so that it will look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/151422/. You see that the so kind uscan command has automatically created "gnome-terminal (2.26.1-0ubuntu1) jaunty; urgency=low" for us.
<didrocks> tell me when it's done :)
<Pollywog> done
<didrocks> (this diff files between old and new configure.in files can also tell us from added/removed dependencies btw. There is no black magic there :D)
<didrocks> we lost everyone but Pollywog? :)
<Rail> we are here :)
<didrocks> great o/
<didrocks> Ok, now that build dependencies are ok, we have to see if ubuntu/debian patches still apply to the new version. The what-patch commands tells us that this package use cdbs. Let's try using cdbs-edit-patch debian/patches/99_autoreconf.patch (the last patch in the queue).
<include_pr> were here
<didrocks> We exited in error in the debian/patches/30_honour_point_pixel_sizes.patch (http://paste.ubuntu.com/151427/).
<didrocks> That can means two things: either upstream has integrated the patch (or we took previously the patch from upstream svn), or that the code has been slightely modified and we can't apply it easily.
<didrocks> mean*
<didrocks> Looking at debian/changelog has to be the first thing to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/151431/
<didrocks> In this case, we see a bug report LP: #345189 associated to the patch. Looking at it (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/345189), we deduce that the change is present upstream, looking at the Fix Released next to "gnome-terminal" upstream task.
<didrocks> Consequently, we can safely remove the patch, "rm debian/patches/30_honour_point_pixel_sizes.patch".
<blfgomes> question: should we always apply the last patch first?
<didrocks> blfgomes: no, but it's a good way to lost the less time as possible :)
<didrocks> you can apply them one by one
<Pollywog> I thought patches had to be applied in the order they were issued
<didrocks> but if you apply the last one, it will try to apply all the others before, in alphabetical order (for cdbs, quilt is quite different)
<Pollywog> issued > released
<didrocks> so, you know if it crashed or not
<blfgomes> oh, alright
<didrocks> Pollywog: when you apply the last patch in alphanumerical order with cdbs, it applies every others patches before
<Pollywog> oic
<Pollywog> didn't know that
<didrocks> that's why when applying 99_… it first failed on 30_… :)
<didrocks> So, here, patch is integrated upstream. That's why we removed it. If it wasn't the case and the cause was that upstream changed slightely its code, we had to cdbs ....patch and adapt it to make it apply again.
<didrocks> That's why we have always to report our patch upstream (appart from specific ubuntu ones) :)
<didrocks> it's good for them, less work for us, everyone wins \o/
<didrocks> Ok, bring this information to debian/changelog: dch -a and report the change to make it look like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/151442/
<didrocks> tell me when it's ok :)
<Pollywog> I will have to come back to it later... ready
<blfgomes> done
<didrocks> Ok! Let's go on with next patch: $ cdbs-edit-patch debian/patches/99_autoreconf.patch again.
<didrocks> The last patch doesn't apply /o\
<didrocks> That's pretty normal: autotools/autoconf/autoreconf patch are different from others patches. They basically consist of generating configure scripts from configure.in, makefile.in one (like debian/control.in that generates debian/control file) and have to use generally the last revision of libtool to generate them
<didrocks> We have to exit first, without updating the patch: "exit 1"
<Pollywog> are you in a chroot?
<Pollywog> I do not understand the exit 1
<fenris-> 6 out of 478 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file configure.rej
<didrocks> fenris-: yes, that's why I told it failed
<didrocks> Pollywog: cdbs-edit-patch basically copy your files and drop you in a subshell
<Pollywog> oh
<didrocks> when exiting, it will diff /tmp/old /tmp/new > patch
<Pollywog> ic
<didrocks> (exiting with 0, if you exit in error, like exit 1, it will change nothing)
<didrocks> let me seek for a good introduciton about
<didrocks> introduction*
<didrocks> patch system
<fenris-> so : exit 1  ?
<didrocks> Pollywog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0809/PackagePatches
<didrocks> fenris-: as just told previously, "exit 1" prevent from refreshing the patch
<didrocks> as it failed
<didrocks> we will regenerate the patch from scratch
<didrocks> this only work for this package with a jaunty box unfortunately (you need to have the last libtool version)
<Pollywog> ty
<didrocks> but I pastebin the result, so, you can follow
<didrocks> and as it is the last, but not least step, I have to show you this :)
<didrocks> so, what you can do, is to remove the patch: "rm debian/patches/99_autoreconf.patch"
<didrocks> Finally, $ "cdbs-edit-patch debian/patches/99_autoreconf.patch"
<didrocks> (it again drop you to a subshell)
<didrocks> and to generate the configure and makefiles: autoreconf
<didrocks> so, this takes Makefile.in to create Makfile, configure.in to create configure, and so on…
<didrocks> Once done (ignore the warnings), exit 0 to refresh the patch and document the change: dch -a to get http://paste.ubuntu.com/151449/
<didrocks> We have almost finished: every patches applies and build-dependencies are ok. Normally, you testbuild at this stage, but we won't do it as we are running out of time and not everybody has been abled to do the previous steps
<Pollywog> k
<didrocks> Once done, a good practice is to put changes from the upstream NEWS file in the changelog. So, get the changes following the given link in the NEWS file and report it to the changelog. Extra bonus point is given if you look at LP bugs corresponding to upstream correction and list them.
<didrocks> If this time-consuming work is well done, you will get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/151454/
<didrocks> You can take a breath now! You have your new package updated! Think about testing it throughly and everything will be all right.
<didrocks> Now, rooms for remaining questions , just fire up! :)
<e-jat> sorry .. dc ..
<e-jat> didrocks: after exit 1
<didrocks> e-jat: yes ?
<didrocks> e-jat: if you have a jaunty box, you can do:
<didrocks> - rm debian/patches/99_autoreconf.patch
<didrocks> - cdbs-edit-patch debian/patches/99_autoreconf.patch
<didrocks> - autoreconf
<didrocks> - exit 0
<padawan> I followed _some_ of this, thanks for your time and sharing wisdom Didier
<didrocks> you will generate a new autoreconf patch
<Pollywog> I have the logs to go over and the links you gave
<didrocks> it was a please padawan. Take some time to look at basics for packaging first, hope you can refer to this afterwards :)
<padawan> willdo, see you all soon, gnight
<didrocks> pastebin are not removed generally
<didrocks> but be aware that few times after jaunty is out, this update 2.26.1 for gnome-terminal will be available
<blfgomes> didrocks: could you point us to a autoreconf/configuration files tutorial?
<didrocks> so, apt-get source gnome-terminal will download 2.26.1 :)
<didrocks> blfgomes: here is a great lesson about autools: http://www.lrde.epita.fr/~adl/autotools.html
<Pollywog> I thought it downloaded an older version
<didrocks> autotools* sorry
<Rail> didrocks: updating from upstream is OK, what about syncing from Debian?
<didrocks> Pollywog: yes, but when jaunty will be out, one of the first SRU will be this update :)
<Pollywog> oic
<e-jat> didrocks: after exit 0 ?
<Pollywog> I understand now
<didrocks> Rail: it all depends on the "project"
<blfgomes> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> e-jat: just update the changelog
<didrocks> e-jat: logs will be available soon :)
<didrocks> Rail: in desktop team, generally
<didrocks> as we are in advance from debian, why pushed changes back to debian with alioth svn
<didrocks> (removing specific ubuntu changes)
<e-jat> changelog in which folder ? debian @ gnome-terminal ?
<didrocks> e-jat: debian/changelog
<Pollywog> is alioth a PPA for Debian?
<didrocks> (one sec)
<didrocks> e-jat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/152293/
<slytherin> Pollywog: nope, it is the service where many teams from Debian maintain the packaging bits in version control systems (svn).
<Pollywog> oic
<didrocks> thanks slytherin ;)
<francescom> didrocks: thank you
<didrocks> Pollywog: some non debian developper can gain commit access to this svn
<Pollywog> ic
<blfgomes> one last question: why hasn't gnome-terminal been frozen yet?
<didrocks> blfgomes: gnome-terminal is frozen
<didrocks> we are at 2.26.0 in jaunty
<blfgomes> but you said there will be a 2.26.1
<blfgomes> in jaunty
<didrocks> you can see my pending request there : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/361053
<slytherin> blfgomes: most of the gnome packages have standing freeze exception. when I say gnome packages it means the ones identified as official modules of gnome.
<didrocks> yes, once jaunty released, as GNOME 2.26.1 is mostly a bug fix, there is an exception for it
<didrocks> we update it through SRU process
<blfgomes> so, that would be a case of cherrypicking
<didrocks> blfgomes: the changes between 2.26.0 and 2.26.1 is really tight
<didrocks> most of packages have only translation update, for instance
<didrocks> this one, bumping dependencies is really exceptional
<didrocks> but as it was a real good example to see a lot of things, I choose it as a candidate for this lesson :)
<didrocks> dependency changes, patches that doesn't apply \o/
<blfgomes> :)
<didrocks> well, more questions or everything is clear in everyone's mind? :)
<didrocks> (practice and you will learn :))
<Pollywog> didrocks: thanks for the presentation
<e-jat> :)
<e-jat> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> again, thanks to all the attendees :)
<blfgomes> didrocks: thank you, it was really great!
<Rail> didrocks: tnanks!
<didrocks> have a nice day/evening/night everyone ;)
<e-jat> nite ...
<didrocks> next session for those interested will be "Package testing: piuparts and VMs" by dtchen. The 23rd April, 00:00 UTC.
<kklimonda> damn, so late? :/
<GunbladeIV> kklimonda, yup :)
<didrocks> kklimonda: yes, for me it will be 2 AM :)
<kklimonda> oh well, there are always logs :)
<gtomy> didrocks: thank you for your time!:)
<philip> date -u
<AKIDA> f
<miles> evdzaa
 * miles rawr
<thais> hi
<\mSg> greetings
<JC> que tal
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-04-17
<Hoeding> what's the range on razorscales chain lightning hops?
<Hoeding> err, mt
<NetLarIrvine> So they hold classes here?
<SlickMcRunfast> ouu its quick
<SlickMcRunfast> in a vm
<_stochastic_> if I'm building a package and instead of a makefile, upstream has a python script (with configure, make and install cmdline arguments) should the process work the same way (just with an altered debian/rules file)
<_stochastic_> Is there no activity in this room unless a class is in session?
<persia> _stochastic_, Ideally, no.  Sometimes when other channels are very busy, and there's nothing scheduled, there are ad-hoc lessons.  Chat is very rare (and discouraged).
<_stochastic_> persia, ahh ok.  is there any room where noob packagers should hang then?
<persia> _stochastic_, #ubuntu-motu
<persia> Most questions about packaging are just answered.  When it's busy, sometimes it overflows to here.
<_stochastic_> thanks
<ugmoe2000> nasty.... i finally figured out how to use IRC.... i'm assuming that this message is hitting somebody
<ugmoe2000> I've been using linux for almost four years and I've never had any need to learn IRC until now,
<persia> ugmoe2000, Your message is visible, but this is probably not the channel you seek.
<ugmoe2000> noted, I
<ugmoe2000> 'll check something else out, what would you recommend?
<persia> Well, what do you seek?
<ugmoe2000> interesting ubuntu-related conversation,
<persia> I'd recommend starting with #ubuntu or something from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ugmoe2000> thanks for the tip, will-do.
<persia> I can't promise it's interesting, but this channel isn't conversation usually: it's scheduled sessions on Ubuntu topics.
<ugmoe2000> I saw that Ubuntu's Open Week is coming up and that this was the room where most of the discussion will be taking place. So it seemed logical to try and figure out how to connect to it before hand
<persia> Right.  During Open Week, there will be several sessions here, and #ubuntu-classroom-chat will have conversation about the sessions.
<persia> But it's like a classroom: typically empty when there is no class.
<ugmoe2000> I suppose it makes sense. Anyways, thanks again for the info, I'll check out #ubuntu
<DakotaRichins> hello?
<DakotaRichins> ANDREW!!!!
<DakotaRichins> your gay
<DakotaRichins> ?
<elgoog> Enter text here..nub cakes
<DakotaRichins> dude.
<DakotaRichins> lol
<DakotaRichins> i got uldar on our private server this morning
<pleia2> DakotaRichins: please try to be polite
<DakotaRichins> mmmmmkay
<elgoog> so u scripted it
<DakotaRichins> no i updated it. and i got a waaaay easier way to start it and make accounts
<DakotaRichins> and im still trying to think of a name for it
<elgoog> nice... all we need is the site
<kaethornetehrogu> OMG!!! PWN
<DakotaRichins> WE NEED A NAME
<kaethornetehrogu> KAETHORNE TEH ROGUE
<pleia2> ...
<DakotaRichins> ahahahaha e is cut off
<pleia2> guys, you are off-topic here
<DakotaRichins> mmmkay.. and????
<kaethornetehrogu> pleia stfu were all in the same class atm chillax
<DakotaRichins> AHHAAHAHAHAH
<DakotaRichins> so how do we make a new channel
<DakotaRichins> ?
<pleia2> DakotaRichins: just /join #channelname
<DakotaRichins> and i makes a new channel?
<pleia2> yes
<DakotaRichins> cool
<elgoog> so... pleia why do u suck so much cock?
<kaethornetehrogu> AAAAAAAAAAAAY YOU GAY ASS TEST TUBE BAY FAGGOT MUTHA FUCKAS
<amiantum> Hi
<UbuntuNewb> hello!
<UbuntuNewb> anyone wanna help a poor newbie in trouble?
<maxb> UbuntuNewb: The help channel is #ubuntu (for current/supported releases) or #ubuntu+1 (for the in-development release, currently Jaunty). This channel is for timetabled education sessions only.
<mib_ae7q1spu> date -u
<UbuntuNewb> wooohooo
<UbuntuNewb> anybody here?
<Mamarok> UbuntuNewb: this is a channel with scheduled classes, see the topic
<Mamarok> else go to #ubuntu for support
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-04-18
<JECHO> hey
<toasted_cheese> anyone here
<visone> irie
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-04-19
<PerryArmstrong> hii everyone
<PerryArmstrong> why is it so empty in here
<kklimonda> well, there is no class today
<PerryArmstrong> kklimonda; ohh so are there specific schedules here??
<kklimonda> yes, check /topic for example
<PerryArmstrong> i am much interested to attend the openweek
<PerryArmstrong> but alas i have my exams from 27th to 12th may
<PerryArmstrong> i have been an Ubuntu user for nearly a year...but i wish to get into the development side...any idea how i can....i tried the ubuntu wiki...but it was a little difficult as i couldn't comprehend that easily
<PerryArmstrong> i am much interested to attend the openweek
<PerryArmstrong> but alas i have my exams from 27th to 12th may
<PerryArmstrong> i have been an Ubuntu user for nearly a year...but i wish to get into the development side...any idea how i can....i tried the ubuntu wiki...but it was a little difficult as i couldn't comprehend that easily
<kklimonda> PerryArmstrong: probably this page is a good start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<PerryArmstrong> kklimonda; yes i had gone through it...but it says a beginner has to come way through reporting bugs and fixing them
<kklimonda> PerryArmstrong: well yes - that's the easiest way of helping developers
<kklimonda> especially when you are a beginner
<PerryArmstrong> kklimonda; is it necessary for the beginner to fix the bug??
<kklimonda> PerryArmstrong: no, it isn't - but working with bugs is probably the simplest way of diving into development. you learn about launchpad, about packages. You learn about development and release process.
<PerryArmstrong> kklimonda; okk..i already reported a bug on my printer and on my screen resolution...well i suppose i can move to start learning packaging
<kklimonda> ok, it's time for me - good bye.
<PerryArmstrong> good bye
<Guevara> beleza pessoal?
<Guevara> argentina?brasil?
<Mamarok> Guevara: this is not a support channel, go to #ubuntu-es or #ubuntu-br for support
<Guevara> i not look for support
<Guevara> i am a visit
<Guevara> :)
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-04-21
<spoleeba> testing lernid
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-04-22
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Event: Packaging Training Session - Current Session: How to package XUL extensions - Instructor: bdrung || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<bdrung> hello
<bdrung> we extract the xpi file with xpi-unpack (from mozilla-devscripts)
<bdrung> xpi-unpack libnotify-mozilla-0.1.4-beta.xpi libnotify-mozilla
<bdrung> now we create the orig source tarball:
<bdrung> tar -acf libnotify-mozilla_0.1.4.orig.tar.gz libnotify-mozilla
<bdrung> now we switch into the libnotify-mozilla directory and create a debian directory in there
<bdrung> now we create a changelog file
<bdrung> dch --create --package libnotify-mozilla --newversion 0.1.4-0ubuntu1 "Initial release."
<bdrung> we create a compat file: echo 7 > debian/compat
<bdrung> in the realworld we have to write a debian/copyright file. for this example we just create a empty file
<bdrung> can you follow me?
<bdrung> now we come to the interesting part
<bdrung> we create a debian/control file with this content: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420579/
<bdrung> the explanation to this file:
<bdrung> the binary package name is created by stripping mozilla from the source name and to prepend xul-ext-
<bdrung> which version of mozilla-devscripts you need is described in http://wiki.debian.org/mozilla-devscripts
<bdrung> ${xpi:Recommends}, ${xpi:Provides}, ${xpi:Enhances} is generated by dh_xul-ext
<bdrung> question to this file?
<bdrung> now we create debian/rules: one target called % with this command "dh --with xul-ext --buildsystem=xul_ext $@"
<bdrung> it look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420586/
<bdrung> what does this rule do?
<bdrung> --with xul-ext is responsible to call dh_xul-ext after installation
<bdrung> --buildsystem=xul_ext creates the xpi file and installs this xpi file
<bdrung> on build "xpi-pack . xul-ext-libnotify.xpi" will be called
<bdrung> on install "install-xpi xul-ext-libnotify.xpi"  will be called
<bdrung> on clean "rm -f xul-ext-libnotify.xpi" will be called
<bdrung> now we build the package with debuild
<bdrung> questions?
<bdrung> no questions?
<bdrung> you can find more examples on http://wiki.debian.org/mozilla-devscripts
<bdrung> and in the man pages from xpi-pack, xpi-unpack, xpi-repack, dh_xul-ext, install-xpi
<bdrung> if you will have questions later, you can find me on various ubuntu channel, for example #ubuntu-mozillateam
<bdrung> thanks for listening
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-04-23
<csills> Is there a class this evening?
<DasEi1> csills: see topic
<csills> ok
<csills> It appears I am late
<csills> will try next time
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-04-24
<sweatshopking_> how do i fix the proxy thing?
<sweatshopking_> im not using a proxy!
<Adnan_89> hello
<Adnan_89> hi
<nigelbabu> Adnan_89: Hi, this is the classroom project.  there are no sessions currently.  Are you looking for help?
<Adnan_89> yeah i just wanted to know about the group
<nigelbabu> please join #ubuntu-classroom-backstage then
<Adnan_89> can you tell me just that what is actually done in this grp
<Adnan_89> whats motto
<Adnan_89> how can i get benefit for my ubuntu knowledge improvement
<nigelbabu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/
<nigelbabu> ^ that is the main project page and you can get more information there.
<ravenkhan> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-04-18
<ethen> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-04-21
<ffried_> Hallo zusammen
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-04-22
<serial_> inxi -G
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-04-23
<ravindra> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-04-24
<ephexeve> Hey!
<ephexeve> #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.net.
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-04-16
<codo> oh wow
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-04-17
<goddard> whens the next lesson?
<Guest70509> Hello!
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-04-18
<AngerOn> Howdy
<emma_System76> Hey everyone!
<pleia2> hi emma_System76, can you switch your nick to System76Chick so the bot knows who you are?
<pleia2> and you'll also want to join #ubuntu-classroom-chat :)
<pleia2> great
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Ubuntu Women Career Days: Media Liaison - Instructors: System76Chick
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html following the conclusion of the session.
<System76Chick> Thank you for having me!
<Cheri703> Welcome to our Career Days session!
<Cheri703> I'm a bit early, sorry
<Cheri703> Ok, now welcome! :D
<Cheri703> bah, freenode clock =/= my clock :)
<Cheri703> Alright, Thank you to System76Chick for her patience while we got this scheduled!
<Cheri703> Today we have Emma, she is a media liaison for System76, and she's going to tell us about that and her experiences that brought her to the FOSS World.
<Cheri703> Take it away!
<System76Chick> Thank you for giving me the opportunity :)
<System76Chick> I can start by talking about my background and what brought me into social media and open-source
<System76Chick> I've been a journalist since I was 14, working for school and local newspapers throughout high school and college. After watching the decline of print journalism firsthand, I became interested in social media and reporting events on the internet. I joined every social network I could and began using the social networks to report and promote local businesses that I encountered while working for the newspaper
<System76Chick> s. I established great relationships and became addicted to this new kind of reporting and staying connected with the businesses. I stayed with the newspaper industry for a few months after college, as a managing editor of a local paper. While I was working for the paper, I did promotional work for a company called Apex Movement, and it was the first time I witnessed viral growth through social media promot
<System76Chick> ion. So I transitioned from the newspaper industry into marketing and social media. It was the best choice I ever made because I now I have the best of both worlds- reporting and social media.
<System76Chick> I discovered the power of FOSS by using Wordpress.org, beginning in 2010. I developed the company intranet for a large corporation and created a place for the employees to come together as a community to share their daily work experiences. I produced 60 videos in a year and was acting as a reporter within the company, sharing laughs and positivity with the employees. It was all centered around a T-shirt. Th
<System76Chick> e community I created as a result of bringing employees together on wordpress.org fueled the internal viral marketing campaign, which led to a Guinness World Record. Since we had to keep our intranet private for proprietary reasons, I had to do something that would get people talking. Guinness World Records and employee pranks became the motivation to spread the word of my “SMaffection” campaign, which
<System76Chick> encouraged nearly every department in the company to purchase the T-shirt I designed. After accomplishing the campaign, I went on an adventure to work for a company operating on the foundation of open-source software. The strength of community truly appealed to me and I wanted to make it my career with no restrictions. The restrictions and guidelines I had to follow at the previous company I worked for put
<System76Chick> limits to my success and I'm a total “sky is the limit” type of individual. I guess you could say that my work using Wordpress.org was what Jane Silber mentioned as a “stretch job.” So I had to keep going with the open-source pursuit where I wasn't limited to proprietary restrictions.
<Cheri703> Forgot to mention!
<Cheri703> Any questions that folks have, please ask in #ubuntu-classroom-chat with QUESTION: and we'll take them as we go or at the end. Thanks!
<System76Chick> Discovering System76 and Ubuntu was the best thing that ever happened to me.
<System76Chick> The strength of community to promote Ubuntu and the excitement within each subgroup sucked me in and I was hooked. I found System76 first, but the community page on System76.com and description of Ubuntu led me to  The Fridge, Ubuntu Planet, The wiki and my personal favorite- the Ubuntu-Women Project. I felt like I stumbled onto the world's best kept secret. Now I want to tell it to the world about it.
<System76Chick> My daily work involves a lot of Ubuntu promotion, especially with our Loco efforts. We offer free stickers, which takes time to manage and coordinate all the other groups who send them out in other countries. After learning the ropes, Carl put me in charge of all the social networks and routed all the press inquiries my way. My day is full of diversity and adventure. It's AWESOME.
<System76Chick> Carl is our CEO, by the way
<System76Chick> He allows me to work on different computers every month and allows me to take time in the hardware room to learn more about computers in one day than I've learned throughout my whole life. It's a really fun place to be and I work with a great team of geeks. I just love it.
<ClassBot> Cheri703 asked: Is there a particular "technical" area you're most interested in pursuing?
<System76Chick> I mainly stick to the social media efforts but I'm starting to get back into video production for some of our new projects
<System76Chick> I'm working on a series of how-to videos for 12.04 to help people transition from different OS
<System76Chick> 12.04 is incredible. I'm using the keyboard less and I feel like I'm doing more work in a day
<ClassBot> Cheri703 asked: How do you find the energy to maintain social media? I find it to be a different way of communicating that I haven't gotten the handle on yet.
<System76Chick> I maintain my excitement for Ubuntu and System76 with every interaction, and people share their excitement with me every day so it's easy to keep up with it
<System76Chick> I start my day by opening letters from fans, and it sets my mood for the whole day
<System76Chick> People REALLY LOVE Ubuntu and they write all these cute little notes
<System76Chick> It's great motivation
<ClassBot> pleia2 asked: How many requests from LoCos for fliers and stickers would you say you get in a 6 month cycle? (I always forget you offer that!)
<System76Chick> Probably 500-600. When I promote the offer online, we get a huge wave
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Have you got any tips for people who would like to promote/market a opensource/freesoftware project or opensource/freesoftware company?
<System76Chick> We have a number of loco groups posted on our free stickers offer page, and I prepare all the inserts and stickers and ship them out as they need it
<System76Chick> Join as many social media groups as you can and let your excitement shine through every post
<System76Chick> The more excited you are, the more excited other people will get!
<System76Chick> Also, if you help promote others, they will help promote you :)
<ClassBot> Cheri703 asked: Do you post to each site individually or do you use an aggregator of some sort? like tweetdeck or something?
<System76Chick> I post to each site individually, because every audience has different users and the content they want to see is different. We don't have anything set up to auto post
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Do you use Identica as well for example, (the open Twitter alternative with mainly Linux users it seems,) or do you stick to main streame  sites such as Twitter and Facebook?
<System76Chick> Sometimes it's hard to keep up with, but time management is key
<ClassBot> pleia2 asked: In starting to get involved in FOSS, have you felt your level of expertise to be acceptable, or is there a lot of pressure to keep becoming more "techie"?
<Cheri703> ah, sorry if that was too quick
<System76Chick> I haven't been keeping up with identi.ca lately, but I have my daily management set for Twitter, facebook, google+, system76chick.wordpress.com and now identi.ca
<System76Chick> I definitely feel pressure to be more techie, the guys always make fun of my attempts at "speaking geek" but I take it as a challenge and make them teach me hands on in the hardware room
<System76Chick> I learn a lot every day and their excitement when they are engineering draws me into their projects too. This guy Ian is an excellent teacher
<System76Chick> He taught me how to build a computer and all the major in components in one day. It was pretty sweet. That was the day we built the first Leopard Extreme
<ClassBot> pleia2 asked: Do you have any tips for other folks who are just getting started in the Ubuntu world? (join a loco team? read a certain news site?)
<System76Chick> I think being willing and excited to learn new things is something that everyone could benefit from. Definitely join a loco group. Look for places where you are passionate and start by joining groups related to your passion. OMG Ubuntu is my fav news site for Ubuntu news, following it has helped me stay informed, reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter each week is very informative
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Maybe a bit off topic from your session, but why does System76 only seem to support Ubuntu, and not any of the other distro's as well?
<System76Chick> Because we share the same mission and values, and do all of our testing with Ubuntu and can fully offer support with all our products
<ClassBot> JanC asked: do you get involved in the decision process of what hardware System 76 will sell (e.g. by following social media, maybe you get different input)?
<System76Chick> I offer suggestions based on input I receive from social media, and Carl takes every suggestion seriously and offers explanations if it isn't possible to offer something specific
<System76Chick> I always ask why, and his passion answers effectively
<System76Chick> We definitely like to provide what the audience wants to receive
<System76Chick> Are there any other questions?
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Unless it's changed as far as I know System76 only sells to USA and Canada, why's that?
<System76Chick> We ship to 25 countries
<System76Chick> Here's our list https://www.system76.com/home/shippinginformation
<System76Chick> It really depends on UPS
<ClassBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClassBot> JanC asked: (related to sebsebseb's) does System76 think about branches/joint-ventures/etc. in other countries? (as shipping & payment might be easier & cheaper then)
<ClassBot> Cheri703 asked: Is there a particular email address at system76 that more specific questions should go to?
<System76Chick> Joint-ventures are something to explore, but not in the near future. We meet with UPS regularly to discuss more countries to ship to. They were here yesterday, in fact.
<System76Chick> More specific questions can be sent to press@system76.com
<Cheri703> QUESTION: do you feel that your time spent with small businesses is what helped shape your drive for the grass-roots/community involvement?
<Cheri703> bah
<System76Chick> Yes, I have worked for larger corporations and see more community involvement and opportunity for smaller businesses
<ClassBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<Cheri703> Ok, last call for questions *specifically* for Emma!
<System76Chick> The strength of a community is an interesting phenomenon. I think Ubuntu really captures how powerful a community can truly be. I am excited to be a part of the project and the community.
<ClassBot> pleia2 asked: How have you found getting used to the tools that the FOSS world uses? (mailing lists, IRC)
<System76Chick> It has been a quick transition and I've had good teachers helping me along. I'm still learning, but loving every second of it.
<ClassBot> sebsebseb asked: Does System76 have a pressence on Diaspora at all? No probably not, and it's a sort of open Facebook alternative with mainly Linux users or something like that.
<ClassBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/18/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<pleia2> thanks System76Chick! :)
<System76Chick> I appreciate this opportunity to share with you guys! Thank you :)
<Cheri703> If anyone has follow-up questions related to this session, you can contact Emma at emma@system76.com
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-04-19
<goddard> its awesome we have this channel and class room events but how can i stay up dated on when they are happening?
<EvilResistance> goddard, /topic.
<EvilResistance> see "Upcoming Schedule: "
<EvilResistance> there's a link there
<benonsoftware> goddard: http://is.gd/8rtIi
<goddard> thats cool so the calender is updated ?
<EvilResistance> pretty much, yeah
<EvilResistance> some last-minute-scheduling might not show up, but its not often that comes up
<qwebirc71951> Hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-04-21
<Rituraj> hello..
<Rituraj> ?!
<benonsoftware> Hello Rituraj
<Rituraj> hello..
<Rituraj> so wht's going on buddy?
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-04-17
<msaghaei_> #help
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-04-18
<ice9> I just configured my ubuntu dev env, now from where to start, I want to fix simple bugs or working simple features or even make packages
